# Alutech ICB2.0: Vorstellung des zweiten Communitybikes



## nuts (23. März 2015)

Es ist fertig! Nach 13.998 Kommentaren ist es vollbracht: Konstruktiv ist das Alutech ICB2.0 fertig, einfach fertig. Wir fassen hier und heute das Ergebnis der Diskussionen zusammen, bevor wir uns in die nächsten Phasen - Design, Prüfung und Produktion - begeben.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Alutech ICB2.0: Vorstellung des zweiten Communitybikes*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. März 2015)

Well done @nuts @supurb-bicycles @Stefan.Stark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fullspeedahead (23. März 2015)

Bin gespannt auf das Bike, finde es nochmal ein gutes Eck stimmiger als das ICB 1. Ich denke es wird richtig gut 

Insofern Gratulation ans Team und die kompetenten Mitglieder.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (23. März 2015)

Nicht, dass es mich für alle XS-Rahmenkäufer nicht freuen würde, dass eine 26''-Variante angeboten wird. Aber hatte man das am Anfang nicht ausgeschlossen? Ich finde das inkonsequent und es zeigt mir dass das Argument, dass es hierfür keine Komponenten mehr geben wird, nicht als glaubwürdig betrachtet werden kann. Schade, dass man die 26''-Option nicht auch für die anderen Rahmengrößen in Betracht zieht. Ein allzu großes Problem scheint es nicht zu sein...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. März 2015)

Warum wurde im Artikel das Thema Sitzrohrverstrebung für L und XL ausgeklammert? Da besteht ja irgendwie schon noch etwas Diskussionsbedarf ob man das Oberrohr, zumindest bei XL, jetzt anhebt oder elendig lange Streben verbaut.


----------



## Terrierer (23. März 2015)

toller Rahmen,hoffentlich gibts den auch in annehmbaren Farben!


----------



## Bukk (23. März 2015)

Ohne das ich das Ganze nun verfolgt hätte (möglicherweise wurde das schon ausführlich diskutiert) stellt sich mir spontan die Frage, was im Herbst bei Matsch und Laub wohl zwischen Hinterbau (diese X-Verstrebung) und Hauptrahmen passiert. Bei der Fanes hab ich schon das Problem, dass halt irgendwann das Hinterrad nicht mehr rollt. Hier sieht es so aus, als ob der entstehende "Ballen" dann in den Rahmen gedrückt wird (davon abgesehen das hinten nix mehr federt/dämpft) ...


----------



## Plumpssack (23. März 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Warum wurde im Artikel das Thema Sitzrohrverstrebung für L und XL ausgeklammert? Da besteht ja irgendwie schon noch etwas Diskussionsbedarf ob man das Oberrohr, zumindest bei XL, jetzt anhebt oder elendig lange Streben verbaut.


In der letzten Bildunterschrift steht, dass das Oberrohr nur beim XL Raen angehoben wird.


----------



## Lucas_Aylienz (23. März 2015)

Wird das Bike über Alutech vertrieben? Welches Gesamtgewicht ist denn zu erwarten?


----------



## RobG301 (23. März 2015)

Schick schaut es aus! Bin gespannt auf die ersten "Realfotos"!


----------



## jammerlappen (23. März 2015)

Knaller! Bin schon gespannt, was die Community da noch dran auszusetzen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malice (23. März 2015)

Gefällt mir richtig gut was da herausgekommen ist, freue mich ebenfalls auf das reale Gerät  Tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Tobias (23. März 2015)

Sehr sehr schönes Rad! Nach einigen Kilometern auf dem Prototypen freu ich mich umso mehr auf das finale Rad.

Hut ab an alle, die an diesem Projekt bisher mitentwickelt haben - das Ergebnis ist klasse!


----------



## -N0bodY- (23. März 2015)

Mal ne blöde Frage, hab jetzt nicht weiter drauf geachtet. Und ich kann auch auf die Schnelle nix entdecken, wie schaut es denn mit ner ISCG Aufnahme aus?
Wurde das Alutechtypisch gelöst in dem beide Standards vorhanden sind?


----------



## McGeifer (23. März 2015)

Ganz ehrlich!? Das Bike sieht einfach klasse aus. Die Entwicklung konnte ich dieses mal leider nicht wirklich mit verfolgen aber das fertige Bike sieht aus als könnte es mega viel Spaß machen. Obwohl ich das erste ICB aus dem zweiten Jahrgang besitze und damit seeeehr zufrieden bin, verspüre ich einen großen Wunsch das 2.0 wenigsten mal zu testen (wäre dann mein viertes Rad grml). Klasse Arbeit, wirklich schöne durchdachte Details und eine wirklich klasse Optik was die Geometrie und die Proportionen betrifft.

Bin schon sehr auf Umsetzung des Designs in farblicher Hinsicht gespannt. Weiter so und dickes  an alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Andreas.blub (23. März 2015)

Farbe kann so bleiben. Eins dann Ende des Jahres zu mir bitte


----------



## nuts (23. März 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Warum wurde im Artikel das Thema Sitzrohrverstrebung für L und XL ausgeklammert? Da besteht ja irgendwie schon noch etwas Diskussionsbedarf ob man das Oberrohr, zumindest bei XL, jetzt anhebt oder elendig lange Streben verbaut.



Bei xl wird das Oberrohr sichtbar angehoben, bei L nur minimal. "Variante 2" aus dem Nachbar-Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (23. März 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, hab jetzt nicht weiter drauf geachtet. Und ich kann auch auf die Schnelle nix entdecken, wie schaut es denn mit ner ISCG Aufnahme aus?
> Wurde das Alutechtypisch gelöst in dem beide Standards vorhanden sind?


Auf ISCG05 haben wir verzichten müssen, weil das mit dem Yoke kollidiert hätte (insbesondere auch, weil das Yoke wegen der Umwerfer-Aufnahme nicht höher werden durfte). ISCG03 wird aber verbaut. Damit und mit der S3-Aufnahme sollte eine ausreichende Anzahl an Kettenführungen kompatibel sein, haben wir mal gesagt.


----------



## nuts (23. März 2015)

Lucas_Aylienz schrieb:


> Wird das Bike über Alutech vertrieben? Welches Gesamtgewicht ist denn zu erwarten?


Das Bike wird ganz normal über Alutech vertrieben werden. Das Gewicht des Rahmens ist wegen des neuen Rohrsatz (konifizierung ist auch im Unterrohr anders als bei den anderem Alutech geplant) noch schwer zu prognostizieren, auch wenn das CAD-System natürlich etwas ausspuckt. Verlässlich wird das aber erst mit den ersten Prototypen. Für das Komplettrad kommt es halt stark auf den Aufbau an, aber mit 32 mm Gabel, leichten Dämpfer und LRS spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts gegen 12 kg. Mit Pike, Monarch+ und "Vernunft LRS" sind es wohl eher 13-13,5 kg; aber da warten wir einfach mal auf das Rahmengewicht.


----------



## Livanh (23. März 2015)

Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Klasse.

Als nächstes Projekt sollte das IBC nicht nur ein Rad angehen, sondern versuchen zukunftsichere "Standards" für die bekannten Saisonstandards der MTB-Industrie anzugehen (Tretlager, Steuerrohr, Hinterbaubreite etc). Das wär mal was!


----------



## trailterror (23. März 2015)

"Die guten "alten" standards" 

Jetzt auf einmal


----------



## jokmax (23. März 2015)

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus, fast schon so gut das ich schonmal  Anfang sollte  das Geld aufzutreiben um mir das schöne Gerät kaufen zu können. Mit der momentanen Farbe erinnert es mich ein wenig an ein yeti bike


----------



## böser_wolf (23. März 2015)

ich finds gelungen   schöne formensprache 

gibts eigentlich ne aussage was der rahmen wohl kosten sollte 
könnte mein spitfire v1 ersetzen


----------



## foreigner (23. März 2015)

Mir gefällt´s. Noch eine nettes Design und es wird richtig geil.
@supurb-bicycles @Stefan.Stark 
Bitte beeilt euch! Der "haben will" - Faktor ist groß!

@nuts : Ich fänd´s gut, wenn du oben vielleicht nochmal eine finale Geo-Tabelle (mit berücksichtigter Gabellänge: cool wären 2 Tabellen für 140 und 150mm Federweg) noch oben einfügen würdest. Da gab es immer mal wieder noch Unklarheiten und Fragen zu. Im Thread versteckt haben das garantiert viele auch noch nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Enginejunk (23. März 2015)

sehr schick, muss sagen das gefällt. 

aber warum wird die XS grösse über Supurb vertrieben?


----------



## Phi-Me (23. März 2015)

Da hat sich das warten ja gelohnt!

Wirklich schön. Obwohl ich anfangs nicht so angetan war, stellt sich auch bei mir kontinuierlich ein größerer "haben will" Faktor ein=)

Grüße!


----------



## mcmatzel (23. März 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> sehr schick, muss sagen das gefällt.
> 
> aber warum wird die XS grösse über Supurb vertrieben?




weil der Basti Erfahrung im Verkauf von Kinderfahrrädern hat 


Edit: Wird das dann auch BO27.5 heißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. März 2015)

Wenn dann BO26, das XS kommt ja nicht auf 650B


----------



## Phil-Joe (23. März 2015)

Also Designtechnisch voll auf meiner Linie. Obwohl ich dabei bleibe, dass mir die Dämpfer-Anlenkung nicht gefallen will, sagt mir das Design, gerade auch auf den Renderbildern sehr zu! Das Farbkonzept geht für mich ziemlich gut auf. Würde ich auch kaufen. 140er 650B Pike vorne rein, M+ hinten und los geht's. Schöööönes Ding du.


----------



## schneller Emil (23. März 2015)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. März 2015)

Hi Leute! Freut, dass es gefällt 

An dieser Stelle noch mal ein großes Dankeschön an Tamás Szabó! Der hat mir freundlicherweise den wunderschön modellierten Laufradsatz für die Renderings zur Verfügung gestellt.

*Und natürlich ein großes Dankeschön an alle die immer mit mit viel Herz und Seele dabei waren *
... und mich dabei um so manch entspannten Feierabend gebracht haben  

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Andreas.blub (23. März 2015)

Bei mir wird's dann entweder icb oder Banshee Phantom. Schwierige Entscheidung


----------



## roliK (23. März 2015)

Livanh schrieb:


> Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Klasse.
> 
> Als nächstes Projekt sollte das IBC nicht nur ein Rad angehen, sondern versuchen zukunftsichere "Standards" für die bekannten Saisonstandards der MTB-Industrie anzugehen (Tretlager, Steuerrohr, Hinterbaubreite etc). Das wär mal was!


Gute Idee! Es sollte endlich mal jemand die verschiedenen Standards vereinheitlichen!








Ernsthaft: sehr schönes Bike, sehr viele durchdachte Details. Man sieht, daß da einiges an Hirnschmalz drinsteckt. Wenn ich nicht schon ein Radl in der Abteilung "leichtes Trailbike für schnelle Feierabendrunden" stehen hätte, würds das wohl werden.


----------



## DerC (23. März 2015)

...schön ist ja was anderes....aber die Farbkombi ist nice


----------



## Enginejunk (23. März 2015)

wird es die bikes noch vorm winter geben? (is ne ernste frage)


----------



## Yberion666 (23. März 2015)

Da komme ich ja schon ins Grübeln, ob so ein Trailbike was für mich wäre. Aber nur, wenn es den Rahmen auch in einer dezenteren Farbkombi geben wird. Babyblau ist definitiv nicht meine Farbe. Ansonsten sieht das ganze Bike sehr gelungen und stimmig aus.
Ich habe die Threads zwar häufig mitverfolgt, bin mir aber bei folgendem nicht mehr sicher: Wird es das Rad auch als Rahmenset geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. März 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's dann entweder icb oder Banshee Phantom. Schwierige Entscheidung



Das ist auf jeden Fall schöner.

Schade, ich finde, man merkt dem ICB an, dass sehr viele mitgewirkt haben. Ein durchgängiges Design sehe ich nicht.


----------



## Tobias (23. März 2015)

sehe ich genau anders rum - habe das Phantom die letzte Woche über ausgiebig begutachten können und einiges wirkt leider doch sehr billig. Die Details sind nicht so fein ausgearbeitet wie hier (was das Rad nicht schlechter macht).


----------



## PamA2013 (23. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall schöner.
> 
> Schade, ich finde, man merkt dem ICB an, dass sehr viele mitgewirkt haben. Ein durchgängiges Design sehe ich nicht.



Ich finde das ICB auch um welten schöner.

Wie kauft man sich in die nullserie als tester ein? Meine Freundin will das haben, sofort!
Die Farben könnt ihr auch so lassen von mir aus.


----------



## Plumpssack (23. März 2015)

Das mit der Geo würde mich auch nochmal interessieren @nuts. Da steig ich schon nicht mehr durch und ich bin hier eigentlich ganz gut dabei . Ich meine zwischendurch mal was von wegen alle Rahmen 10-15mm länger gelesen zu haben ?
Und nochmal für welche Gabeleinbauhöhe bei welchem Steuersatz welcher Lenkwinkel und welcher BB Drop geplant ist...?
Wenn ich mir für den Rahmen dann wirklich kein Bein ausreißen muss und der L Rahmen irgendwo bei 450-460mm Reach landet steht der für mich wohl fest .


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall schöner.
> 
> Schade, ich finde, man merkt dem ICB an, dass sehr viele mitgewirkt haben. Ein durchgängiges Design sehe ich nicht.



Das liegt aber weniger an der Anzahl der "Designer" als an der Tatsache, dass wir kein großes Budget für die Werkzeugerstellung haben. Aus diesem Grund sind wir ja wieder vom durchgestylten Foreigner-Entwurf (Bilder findest Du irgendwo in meinem Fotoalbum) auf einen einfachen Rohrsatz gegangen.
Bin echt mal gespannt, ob wir eines Tages eine voll durchgestylte Plastikvariante vom ICB 2.0 machen können


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. März 2015)

Hoffentlich auch für Leute ohne Facebook Zugang klickbar und sichtbar - Maxi Dickerhoff knallt über den Tschilli Trail in Latsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. März 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> wird es die bikes noch vorm winter geben? (is ne ernste frage)



Das ist so geplant (Lieferbar nach der Eurobike)... aber versprechen tue ich bei sowas nix mehr


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. März 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Hoffentlich auch für Leute ohne Facebook Zugang klickbar und sichtbar - Maxi Dickerhoff knallt über den Tschilli Trail in Latsch...



Dieses Facebook... gibts das immer noch???!


----------



## Enginejunk (23. März 2015)

is nur ne modeerscheinung...


----------



## foreigner (23. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dieses Facebook... gibts das immer noch???!


Da gibt´s ja aber diese Verstell-Lagerschalen! Von denen gab´s hier ja nichts zu sehen und noch weniger zu hören.
Also, wie war´s mir anderem Lenkwinkel ?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Da gibt´s ja aber diese Verstell-Lagerschalen! Von denen gab´s hier ja nichts zu sehen und noch weniger zu hören.
> Also, wie war´s mir anderem Lenkwinkel ?



ööööhm.... Basti? Nuts? Please share your experience with the angle head set!

Bins selber noch garnicht so gefahren...


----------



## foreigner (23. März 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Das mit der Geo würde mich auch nochmal interessieren @nuts. Da steig ich schon nicht mehr durch und ich bin hier eigentlich ganz gut dabei . Ich meine zwischendurch mal was von wegen alle Rahmen 10-15mm länger gelesen zu haben ?
> Und nochmal für welche Gabeleinbauhöhe bei welchem Steuersatz welcher Lenkwinkel und welcher BB Drop geplant ist...?
> Wenn ich mir für den Rahmen dann wirklich kein Bein ausreißen muss und der L Rahmen irgendwo bei 450-460mm Reach landet steht der für mich wohl fest .



Also nuts hat geschrieben:


nuts schrieb:


> ...
> Sitzrohrlängen bleiben so wie abgestimmt, die Stacks um 5 mm höher, und die Reach-Reihe angepasst auf 390 415 435 455 475
> ...


Finde ich sehr gut. Werde wohl dadurch doch bei M landen.
Des weiteren hat @nuts einen Beitrag von mir bestätigt, dass es so gemacht werden soll, in dem ich folgendes vorgeschlagen hatte:


foreigner schrieb:


> Was noch zur Geo interessant wäre: Welche Gabellänge kommt mit welcher Tretlagerhöhe und welchem Lenkwinkel.
> Meine persönliche Auffassung dazu wäre:
> 67° mit 140er Gabel und dann 66,5° mit 150er Gabel. Beides mit integrierter Lagerschale. Die abgestimmte Tretlagerhöhe bei 150er Gabel und mit 140er Gabel eben minimal niedriger. Macht ca. 3mm.
> Die sollten nicht nach oben gehen, sondern nach unten. Das Bike war echt hoch genug und es hatte keiner ansatzweise Probleme mit Aufsetzen. Ich fand´s manchmal eher hoch. Daher die abgestimmte Position die "hohe" mit 150er und mit 140er dann bischen niedriger. Durch Negativfederweg macht das in dieser Richtung dann eh nur noch 2mm Unterschied. Aber noch höher als bei den Testbikes sollten wir mit 150er Gabel nicht gehen.


----------



## All_mtn (23. März 2015)

Sieht gelungen aus, könnte ich mir auch als nächstes Bike vorstellen 
Schön finde ich das es als XS in 26Zoll angeboten wird auch wenn ich eher M brauche, aber für kleinere Personen ne top Sache.
Auch die Wahl der "Standards" sagt zu, vor allem beim Tretlager.
Das mit dem Umwerfer ist natürlich ne kleine Einschränkung aber solange man einen montieren kann noch verschmerzbar,vorne 1 Fach würde mir definitiv nicht ausreichen.
Wird sicher ein super Trailtourenbike.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. März 2015)

Schee!

Aber des ist scho bissl Pfusch am Bau: 
_"Allerdings werden ausschließlich SRAM Umwerfer nach S3-Standard passen, die Shimano Umwerfer kollidieren mit dem Yoke."_


----------



## foreigner (23. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ööööhm.... Basti? Nuts? Please share your experience with the angle head set!
> 
> Bins selber noch garnicht so gefahren...


Bist du´s überhaupt schon mal gefahren? Kann deine Hand wieder mehr als Maus und Tastatur bedienen ?


----------



## Ganiscol (23. März 2015)

Blame Japan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (23. März 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Schee!
> 
> Aber des ist scho bissl Pfusch am Bau:
> _"Allerdings werden ausschließlich SRAM Umwerfer nach S3-Standard passen, die Shimano Umwerfer kollidieren mit dem Yoke."_


Sei froh, dass überhaupt ein Umwerfer passt. Da gab´s auch ganz andere Meinungen zu. 

Dass Shimano nicht passt, liegt aber nicht daran dass wir ein komisches Yoke haben, sondern daran, dass Shimano vielleicht mal vernünftige Umwerfer bauen sollte. 
Aber eigentlich ist das Bike auch der Mehrheit gemäß auf 1x11 ausgelegt. Umwerfer geht auch, war aber wirklich nicht oberste Priorität. Daher voll im Plan. Nix Pfusch. Da musste nach Berlin zum Flughafen ...


----------



## roeb (23. März 2015)

Kann man schon sagen wann der Vetrieb in etwa starten wird?


----------



## Reddi (23. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Dass Shimano nicht passt, liegt aber nicht daran dass wir ein komisches Yoke haben, sondern daran, dass Shimano vielleicht mal vernünftige Umwerfer bauen sollte.


Word!

12x142mm Hinterachse, Tapered Steuerrohr und BSA Aufnahme. Vermutlich auch 15x100mm Vorderachse. 
Ein Hoch auf die Community, so solls sein! 
Ist halt kein Industriekonzern, der möglichst Sachen verkaufen will bei denen die Teile anderer Firmen nicht passen.


----------



## foreigner (23. März 2015)

roeb schrieb:


> Kann man schon sagen wann der Vetrieb in etwa starten wird?


paar Beiträge vorher hat der Stefan was dazu geschrieben.


Übrigens, hatte ich heute Mittag auf die Schnelle überlesen: Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ihr in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen schon die Null-serie erwartet? Dann ward ihr aber schnell!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. März 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Schee!
> 
> Aber des ist scho bissl Pfusch am Bau:
> _"Allerdings werden ausschließlich SRAM Umwerfer nach S3-Standard passen, die Shimano Umwerfer kollidieren mit dem Yoke."_



Die Shimano-Umwerfer sind auf der Rückseite echt fies ausgeformt... das ärgert mich schon seit Jahren, weil es immer wieder Probleme macht. Diesmal bin ich halt hart geblieben und habe mich gegen die Japaner gestellt


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bist du´s überhaupt schon mal gefahren? Kann deine Hand wieder mehr als Maus und Tastatur bedienen ?



Bin seit n paar Wochen wieder aufm Bike... so langsam komme ich auch wieder einen Berg hoch  Fahre fast die ganze Zeit mit dem ICB 2.0, mehr Federweg brauchts auf unseren Hometrails nicht! Macht schon Spaß das Konzept 

Maus und Tastatur bedienen ist aber schlimmer als befürchtet, so ein 10 Stunden CAD-Tag tut immer noch (bzw. wieder) höllisch weh


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens, hatte ich heute Mittag auf die Schnelle überlesen: Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ihr in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen schon die Null-serie erwartet? Dann ward ihr aber schnell!



Das ist zu knapp kalkuliert, aber wir wollen noch mal selber in D Muster bauen (parallel zu den Serienmustern aus Taiwan)... das wird schnellstmöglich anlaufen (evtl. werden die CNC-Teile dann schon mal von unserem Zulieferer in Taiwan gemacht).


----------



## fragglezwo (23. März 2015)

*....schönes Bike!*
Habe leider den Aufbau nicht verfolgt - aber definitiv um Längen besser als das ICB 1.0!!!
Gibt/gab es eigentlich schon Angaben zum evtl. Preis?

.....ich glaub` ich habe mich verliebt!

seufz...fragglezwo


----------



## no name2606 (23. März 2015)

Livanh schrieb:


> Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Klasse.
> 
> Als nächstes Projekt sollte das IBC nicht nur ein Rad angehen, sondern versuchen zukunftsichere "Standards" für die bekannten Saisonstandards der MTB-Industrie anzugehen (Tretlager, Steuerrohr, Hinterbaubreite etc). Das wär mal was!




Dann wird doch nichts mehr verkauft.

Einmal die pedale zu mir bitte. Den rest könnt ihr behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das ist zu knapp kalkuliert, aber wir wollen noch mal selber in D Muster bauen (parallel zu den Serienmustern aus Taiwan)... das wird schnellstmöglich anlaufen (evtl. werden die CNC-Teile dann schon mal von unserem Zulieferer in Taiwan gemacht).


Wird es davon mehr Größen geben als von den ersten Protos damit ich endlich mal ausprobieren kann ob mir XL wirklich taugt?


----------



## Plumpssack (23. März 2015)

redlion007 schrieb:


> 12x142mm Hinterachse, Tapered Steuerrohr und BSA Aufnahme. Vermutlich auch 15x100mm Vorderachse.
> Ein Hoch auf die Community, so solls sein!


Wenn man zu dir (oder vielen anderen) vor 5 Jahren mal gesagt hätte, dass du mal an an all deinen Bikes Giant Overdrive 2 und Syntace X12 haben willst, weil das so gehört...


----------



## drobbel (23. März 2015)

Jetzt möge es nur noch bitte jemand kaufen und dann so ungefähr zu Weihnachten günstig "gebraucht" in den Bikemarkt einstellen...


----------



## trailterror (23. März 2015)

Passt denn durch den hinterbau jetzt 26+ durch ?


----------



## All_mtn (23. März 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Passt denn durch den hinterbau jetzt 26+ durch ?


ist unnötig


----------



## Gefahradler (23. März 2015)

Ich würde mir noch einen Flaschenhalter auf dem Oberrohr, direkt anschließend an den Versteifungsblechen wünschen. Das würde sich bei dem tiefen Oberrohr und der steilen Abstützung super anbieten. Die Pulle wäre dann immer schön griffbereit zwischen den Beinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (23. März 2015)

@Stefan.Stark
absoluter Hammer die Renderings!

Ich finde auch alles in allem bislang absolut great work @ all!


----------



## crossboss (23. März 2015)

sexy ist die Lösung geworden!


----------



## veraono (23. März 2015)

Ach ja, wie war eigentlich der Plan mit dem hinteren Dämpferauge, Montagebuchsen ins DU Bushing, Dämpferbolzen direkt ins DU Bushing,  oder gar Bolzen direkt ins Dämpferauge ohne Bushing ?


----------



## All_mtn (23. März 2015)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Ich würde mir noch einen Flaschenhalter auf dem Oberrohr, direkt anschließend an den Versteifungsblechen wünschen. Das würde sich bei dem tiefen Oberrohr und der steilen Abstützung super anbieten. Die Pulle wäre dann immer schön griffbereit zwischen den Beinen!


Würde wegen der Sattelstütze sicher Probleme bei den Bohrungen machen...

Edit: ok du meintest das Oberrohr


----------



## Slow (23. März 2015)

Sieht gut aus! 

Naja, wenn das ICB2.0 in die Alutech Produktpalette passen soll, sind wir ja quasi mit dem Design fertig. (-;

Bin gespannt wie die anderen Rahmengrößen aussehen und wie es in "Echt" aussieht.

Cool das meine "Gusset" Idee anklang gefunden hat.


----------



## wesone (23. März 2015)

Gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht, aber ist halt einfach, wie bei vielen Dingen, eine reine Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## san_andreas (23. März 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> sehe ich genau anders rum - habe das Phantom die letzte Woche über ausgiebig begutachten können und einiges wirkt leider doch sehr billig. Die Details sind nicht so fein ausgearbeitet wie hier (was das Rad nicht schlechter macht).



Will das Rad gar nicht schlecht machen. Ich finde nur die Details wesentlich ausgefuchster als das Gesamtdesign.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2015)

All_mtn schrieb:


> ist unnötig



Für den Laien sicher 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2015)

Hmmh, bei der Zugklemmung oberhalb vom Hinterbaudrehpunkt wär ich mir net sicher ob das so auf Dauer gut geht.
Und wie ein Vorschreiber schon schrieb, beim X-Blech auch net. Aber vielleicht seh ich auch Geister 

G.


----------



## MSTRCHRS (23. März 2015)

Sieht ganz gut aus! Nur die Farb Kombination in den renderings ist mal richtig schiach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. März 2015)

mir gefällts richtig gut...bin gespannt, wie es sich fährt.


----------



## soil (24. März 2015)

Mein abschließender Kommentar zur abgeschlossenen Konstruktion: Nicht-abgestützter Eingelenker: Wie konnte es nur dazu kommen?!


----------



## hanz-hanz (24. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Shimano-Umwerfer sind auf der Rückseite echt fies ausgeformt... das ärgert mich schon seit Jahren, weil es immer wieder Probleme macht. Diesmal bin ich halt hart geblieben und habe mich gegen die Japaner gestellt



Toll,
Deine egoistische Einstellung ist super!


----------



## Plumpssack (24. März 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Toll,
> Deine egoistische Einstellung ist super!


Und du bist wahrscheinlich einer von denen, für die der sprichwörtliche Tellerirand nicht mal existiert und 1x11, sowie Sram Umwerfer am MTB fürs Trails fahren schon längst langzeit getestet hat..


----------



## keller79 (24. März 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Toll,
> Deine egoistische Einstellung ist super!


Naja, wenn man das Ganze mitverfolgt hat, wie wenig Platz da am Joke vorhanden ist und wie lange hieran gefeilt wurde, damit eben doch ein Umwerfer montierest wird...finde ich das Endergebnis mehr als respektabel!
Kompliment an alle, die mitgewirkt haben, geiler Hobel!


----------



## -N0bodY- (24. März 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Toll,
> Deine egoistische Einstellung ist super!



Die die unbedingt mit Umwerfer fahren wollen, sollten lieber froh sein das da überhaupt einer passt.

Währen die Projekt leitenden wirklich egoistisch, dann hätten se das blöde Ding einfach weg gelassen. So wie es die Mehrheit auch wollte. Das währe meiner Meinung nach der konsequentere Schritt gewesen. Also on dem Zusammenhang von egoismus zu sprechen ist schon ziemlich dreist und naiv.


----------



## JokerT (24. März 2015)

soil schrieb:


> Mein abschließender Kommentar zur abgeschlossenen Konstruktion: Nicht-abgestützter Eingelenker: Wie konnte es nur dazu kommen?!



weil es so abgestimmt wurde. 

Tolle arbeit!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (24. März 2015)

soil schrieb:


> Nicht-abgestützter Eingelenker: Wie konnte es nur dazu kommen?!


Schaut man sich an, welcher Aufwand hier betrieben wurde, um einen "einfachen" Eingelenker zu konstruieren, dann könnte einem dieser Gedanke kommen, ja. Aber gerade wegen der gesamten Kontruktion wird es dann hoffentlich auch der beste Eingelenker als Trailbike auf dem Markt


----------



## foreigner (24. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Schaut man sich an, welcher Aufwand hier betrieben wurde, um einen "einfachen" Eingelenker zu konstruieren, dann könnte einem dieser Gedanke kommen, ja. Aber gerade wegen der gesamten Kontruktion wird es dann hoffentlich auch der beste Eingelenker als Trailbike auf dem Markt


Ich würde behaupten, dass man davon auf alle Fälle ausgehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (24. März 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Hoffentlich auch für Leute ohne Facebook Zugang klickbar und sichtbar - Maxi Dickerhoff knallt über den Tschilli Trail in Latsch...


krass wirkt der hinterbau hart.  die profis und ihr setup... heftig.


----------



## Plumpssack (24. März 2015)

Also ich hatte das Gefühl den DT Dämpfer kann man nur entweder zu straff oder mit durchsacken fahren. Ich hatte mir den auch zu straff eingestellt. Fox, RS und Manitou waren viiel besser..


----------



## duc-mo (24. März 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Die die unbedingt mit Umwerfer fahren wollen, sollten lieber froh sein das da überhaupt einer passt.
> 
> Währen die Projekt leitenden wirklich egoistisch, dann hätten se das blöde Ding einfach weg gelassen. So wie es die Mehrheit auch wollte. Das währe meiner Meinung nach der konsequentere Schritt gewesen. Also on dem Zusammenhang von egoismus zu sprechen ist schon ziemlich dreist und naiv.



Ja, die Mehrheit in der Abstimmung, aber was heißt das schon?!? Ich glaube nicht dass auch nur ein hoher einstelliger Prozentsatz von denen ein ICB kaufen wird...

Insgesamt ein sehr interessantes Bike, aber leider nicht für mich... In 29" würde das anders aussehen!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2015)

Es gab keine Abstimmung, nur eine Umfrage zu dem Thema.

G.


----------



## fone (24. März 2015)

ich find die farbe gut. und das rendering. war erst erstaunt wie sauber alles gearbeitet ist...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. März 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Toll,
> Deine egoistische Einstellung ist super!



Oh ja, tut mir leid  So hatte ich das noch garnicht gesehen. Es ist auch wirklich total egoistisch, wenn man (ohne zu wissen, ob damit je ein Cent verdient wird) viele hundert Stunden Arbeit mit zig Variantenbildungen aller möglichen Aspekte zusammen mit der Community investiert. So um die zehn Entwicklungsstufen beim Yoke sind auch einfach zu wenig! Und wenn der Inscheniör innerhalb dieser zehn Entwicklungsstufen eine Entscheidung gegen Shimano-Umwerfer fällt, dann ist das sicher nur seiner egoistischen Faulheit geschuldet!!! Technische Aspekte hat er dabei sicher nicht beachtet... so ein dummer Hund!
Und die Funktionseinschränkungen mit einem SRAM-Umwerfer sind natürlich katastrophal, wieso bauen die überhaupt sowas? Kann das funktionieren???

mannomann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (24. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Für den Laien sicher
> 
> G.



Für jeden der Ahnung hat erst recht 

F.


----------



## PamA2013 (24. März 2015)

@Stefan.Stark, dieser Egoismus, dass überhaupt ein umwerfer dran ist ist doch viel Schlimmer! Du Schlimmer Egomane!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. März 2015)

soil schrieb:


> Mein abschließender Kommentar zur abgeschlossenen Konstruktion: Nicht-abgestützter Eingelenker: Wie konnte es nur dazu kommen?!



hehe... hätte mir das vorher einer gesagt, dann hätte ich ihn auch ausgelacht 

Bis zu den ersten Erprobungsfahrten war ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch ein bissl misstrauisch, obwohl die Linkage-werte schon super gepasst haben. Dass das ganze System überhaupt funktioniert liegt meiner Meinung nach vor allem an zwei Aspekten:

a) Die Dämpferverlängerung hilft uns die notwendige Progression zu erreichen. Die Progression ist für das Fahrgefühl der wichtigste Aspekt, so lange die Drehpunktlage in einem akzeptablen Rahmen liegt. Mit unserem Drehpunkt erreichen wir sogar recht gute Anti-Squat-Werte (hätte nichtgedacht, dass das Bike auch ohne Plattform so schön bergauf fährt).
b) Die extrem fette Lagerung sorgt für die notwendige Steifigkeit. Mehrere Tester haben es bestätigt und auch ich war überrascht, dass der Hinterbau eher auf der steifen Seite einzuordnen ist. Als Bonus oben drauf dürfen die Lager ewig halten...

Wie gesagt... als alter Viergelenker-Extremist hat mir das Projekt mal wieder den Horizont erweitert


----------



## foreigner (24. März 2015)

fone schrieb:


> krass wirkt der hinterbau hart.  die profis und ihr setup... heftig.


Ich finde, der arbeitet da sehr schön. Nur ist das optisch recht wenig auffällig bei einem Eingelenker ohne Umlenkung, der keinen riesen Hub hat. Bei Viergelenkern sieht man halt immer stark wie das Ding arbeitet, weil da die Wippen durch die Gegend klappen, hier muss dagegen schon genau auf den Dämpfer schauen, damit man was sieht.


----------



## trailterror (24. März 2015)

Der einfache eingelenker im zusammenhang mit der wartungsfreu lndlichkeit find ich klasse....

Hätte man nur noch zumindest  die möglichkeit gehabt 26 zöller, den wirklich guten, echten, verlässlichen, alten standard,  einzubauen....*träum*


----------



## SPOOKS (24. März 2015)

sieht gut und (mit Ausnahme der PM 180) durchdacht aus. Was mich vom kauf abhalten würde ist das prognostizierte Gesamtgewicht von rd. 12kg (mit einer 32er Gabel), aber vielleicht kommt noch eine V2 aus Carbon, welche diesen Malus beseitigt


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. März 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark, dieser Egoismus, dass überhaupt ein umwerfer dran ist ist doch viel Schlimmer! Du Schlimmer Egomane!



Mir ist grad noch was viel schlimmeres Aufgefallen: Rohloff und Pinion passen leider auch nicht 
Da habe ich wohl ganz übel versagt... schade, dass das hier nicht BER ist... sonst würde ich jetzt abdanken und den Rest meiner Tage in der Sonne faullenzen  

Mal schaun, was unser Eröffnungstermin so macht... vielleicht bekommen wir ja doch Ähnlichkeiten zu BER hin


----------



## foreigner (24. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mir ist grad noch was viel schlimmeres Aufgefallen: Rohloff und Pinion passen leider auch nicht
> Da habe ich wohl ganz übel versagt... schade, dass das hier nicht BER ist... sonst würde ich jetzt abdanken und den Rest meiner Tage in der Sonne faullenzen
> 
> Mal schaun, was unser Eröffnungstermin so macht... vielleicht bekommen wir ja doch Ähnlichkeiten zu BER hin


So lange dir nicht noch auffällt, dass die Streben von Drehpunkt zum Dämpfer 30mm zu kurz sind und so eine Lücke klafft, passt´s schon...

PS: Du hast in deiner Aufzählung die Trinkflasche vergessen und wo ist jetzt eigentlich mein Druckbehälter für die Shimano Airline


----------



## PamA2013 (24. März 2015)

Und wo ist eig der Motor und der Akku verbaut? Kann ja wohl niemand von uns erwarten dass wir auch noch treten wenn wir soo viel geld für ein fahrrad ausgeben!


----------



## foreigner (24. März 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das Gefühl den DT Dämpfer kann man nur entweder zu straff oder mit durchsacken fahren. Ich hatte mir den auch zu straff eingestellt. Fox, RS und Manitou waren viiel besser..



Zum DT Dämpfer herrschte bei uns ja Uneinigkeit. Meiner Ansicht nach bist du den viel zu straff gefahren. Ich fand den schön soft und extrem aktiv (war meiner Meinung nach der aktivste und sensibelste Dämpfer von allen), was bergauf ja schon nervig geworden wäre, aber dafür gab´s ja einen sehr guten Climb-Mode mit dem schönen Lenkerhebel. Durchsackend fand ich ihn trotzdem nicht. Progressiver als andere Dämpfer war er allerdings, dadurch schlug er aber trotz satter Abstimmung nie durch. Aber er stand in Kurven und beim Abdrücken bei Bunnyhops oder Sprüngen dennoch gut im Hub, sackte also nicht weg. Ich fand ihn echt gut und sehr satt, insbesondere für einen einfachen Dämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter. Er war vom Fahrgefühl aber definitiv anders, als die anderen guten Dämpfer wie Monarch plus oder float x beispielsweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (24. März 2015)

fone schrieb:


> krass wirkt der hinterbau hart.  die profis und ihr setup... heftig.





Plumpssack schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das Gefühl den DT Dämpfer kann man nur entweder zu straff oder mit durchsacken fahren. Ich hatte mir den auch zu straff eingestellt. Fox, RS und Manitou waren viiel besser..



Scheinbar war der Dämpfer gar nicht so hart eingestellt - ich glaube @nuts fuhr den mit der gleichen Einstellung obwohl einiges leichter als Maxi - Maxi hängt aber scheinbar mehr auf der Front.


----------



## crossboss (24. März 2015)

.....schade das ich diesmal verpennt hatte gleich mitzuwirken................deshalb ist es vermutlich auch so geil geworden


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hehe... hätte mir das vorher einer gesagt, dann hätte ich ihn auch ausgelacht
> 
> Bis zu den ersten Erprobungsfahrten war ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch ein bissl misstrauisch, obwohl die Linkage-werte schon super gepasst haben. Dass das ganze System überhaupt funktioniert liegt meiner Meinung nach vor allem an zwei Aspekten:
> 
> ...



Ja vielleicht sollte man mal ein paar Zitate aus dem ICB 1 Projekt hier her zitieren, wenn es dort um das Thema Eingelenker gegaangen ist 
Nicht nur von dir 
Hätte einer den Text der oben in der Präsentation steht, genau so geschrieben, dann hätte er wohl Forumsverbot auf Lebenszeit bekommen 

Am besten mit dem Reifenbreitenthema beim nächsten Projekt so weiterdenken...horizontmäßig 

G.


----------



## PamA2013 (24. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Am besten mit dem Reifenbreitenthema beim nächsten Projekt so weiterdenken...horizontmäßig


... Und ein ICB Fatbike bauen, oder gleich ien motorrad.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2015)

Ich war damals für ein Fatbike, weil AMs und Enduros gabs ja schon wie Sand am Meer 
Erst als ein Eingekenker mit stabilen Lagern rauskam wurde es wieder interessant 

G.


----------



## crossboss (24. März 2015)

Bei *Alutechs* räumlicher Nähe zu Deutschland Weltmeeren wäre mal ein amtliches *Aquabike* fällig


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (24. März 2015)

Als ernstgemeinte Frage an alle Entwickler und Beteiligten die die Kriterien der Umfragen erarbeitet haben: Warum ist jetzt eine 26''-Variante in XS möglich, obwohl am Anfang in der Laufrad-Umfrage 26'' ausgeschlossen wurde? Ich bin hier keinem böse deswegen oder will jetzt losschreien oder so. Meine Welt geht deswegen auch nicht unter und ich fühle mich auch nicht hintergangen. Es interessiert mich einfach. Würde mich über eine aussagekräftige Antwort freuen. Schonmal danke im Voraus!


----------



## Kharne (24. März 2015)

Für XS gibt es nen Markt, XS ist mit 27,5er Laufrädern aber nicht realisierbar. Stichwort minimale Sitzrohrlänge.


----------



## mcmatzel (24. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freeride-- (24. März 2015)

Bitte schaut dass der Hinterbau ordentlich Reifenfreiheit mitbringt, es wäre doch sehr schade, wenn dieser wunderschöne Rahmen nicht mit B+ nutzbar wäre! Denn ich werde in Zukunft nur noch +Reifen fahren, das ist die bessere Wahl


----------



## goshawk (24. März 2015)

Hallo, bin ein hier zum IBC 2 ein Quereinsteiger. Aus chronischen Zeitmangel kann ich jetzt auch nicht alle Threads dazu durchlessen und hab deshalb ne komische Frage.
Kann ich das bike auch mit meinen "alten" 26" Räder aufbauen?
Wenn ja/nein. Warum?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Gefahradler (24. März 2015)

B+ oder mindestens 26+. Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich nur noch bikes mit vernünftig zugänglichem Flaschenhalter kaufe?


----------



## Thiel (24. März 2015)

Geht natürlich. Es hat dann nur nicht die Geometrie, wie Sie sich die Entwickler ausgedacht haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. März 2015)

In erster Linie wird mit 26" das Tretlager ca. 10-12mm tiefer liegen als mit 650B. Wenn du damit klar kommst sollte das gehen, da das Yoke den Reifen nicht umfasst wie es bei einigen anderen 650B-Rädern der Fall ist. Das XS bekommt ja den gleichen Hinterbau und wird auch in 26" verkauft.

@Gefahradler 
Haben wir schon gesagt dass das dann wohl eher dein Problem ist?


----------



## foreigner (24. März 2015)

Klar kann man einfach 26" einbauen, aber das Tretlager wird halt schon sehr tief und dadurch grenzwertig zu fahren wegen Pedalaufsetzern.
+ Reifen sind keines falls die bessere Wahl. Ich hab Plus Reifen probiert und ich bin inzwischen auch schon mal kurz normale 2,4er Reifen mit "Ghetto-Procore" gefahren. Zweiteres ist echt der Hammer. Genauso komfortabel wie Plus Reifen, aber mit besserem Grip und vieeel definierter als +. Für sportlich schnelle Gangart ist´s klar die bessere Wahl. Dazu sehr Pannensicher und burping ist ausgeschlossen. Fährt sich bergab wie ein echter DH-Reifen, obwohl nur ein AM drauf ist. Ich find´s super und es lässt Plus-Reifen einfach nur als kompletten Unfug darstehen. Das ist meine kurze Erfahrung. Wenn sich Procore nicht dursetzt, sondern Plus stärker kommt, dann liegt´s meiner Ansicht nach an dummer Modeerscheinung. Besser ist die Doppelkammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (24. März 2015)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Als ernstgemeinte Frage an alle Entwickler und Beteiligten die die Kriterien der Umfragen erarbeitet haben: Warum ist jetzt eine 26''-Variante in XS möglich, obwohl am Anfang in der Laufrad-Umfrage 26'' ausgeschlossen wurde? Ich bin hier keinem böse deswegen oder will jetzt losschreien oder so. Meine Welt geht deswegen auch nicht unter und ich fühle mich auch nicht hintergangen. Es interessiert mich einfach. Würde mich über eine aussagekräftige Antwort freuen. Schonmal danke im Voraus!


ich glaube, hier muss mal was klar gestellt werden:
Unter supurb wird es ein Trailbike für junge und kleine Menschen geben. Dieses Komplettbike wird in allen Aspekten auf diese Zielgruppe zugeschnitten, also auch Kurbellänge, Federelemente und weitere Ausstattung. da ich somit nur eine einzige Zielgruppe habe, kann ich das Bike perfekt auf diese zuschneiden, sprich, das Bike muss nicht den Spagat vom 160cm/45Kg Floh bis zum 198cm/115Kg Tarzan machen.
Wenn ich also 26" Laufräder verbaue, werde ich eine entprechend kurze Kurbel wählen (oder machen lassen). Ob ich 26" verbaue ist noch gar nicht gesagt....
Ich denke aber, dass es XS als Rahmenkit auch unter Alutech geben wird, wann und wie und wo werden wir geminsam mit Jü besprechen, sobald Asien ihn wieder frei lässt....


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. März 2015)

Und zu dieser + Geschichte:
Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass es sich um eine Modeerscheinung handelt und unser schönes ICB davon verschont bleibt, dass wäre als ob sich ein Skalpell mit Gummiklinge kauft.... Ich weiß, jetzt kommt wieder der Aufschrei, aber: Ich habe über den Tellerrand geschaut und es probiert, ich kann für den versierten und fahrtechnsich fitten Fahrer keinerlei Vorteile erkennen. Ich möchte der Geschcihte ein gewisses Amusemnet nicht absprechen, aber eine Verbesserung im Sinne von Verbesserung ist es nicht!


----------



## mpirklbauer (24. März 2015)

Mir gefällt es, wenn der Preis passt muss ich fast zuschlagen.

Könnte man auf der ersten Seite, bzw. im News Artikel noch einen finale Geometrietabelle einfügen?
Hier im Thread würde sie nur unter gehen.

Wann gehts an die Ausstattungsvarianten?


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Klar kann man einfach 26" einbauen, aber das Tretlager wird halt schon sehr tief und dadurch grenzwertig zu fahren wegen Pedalaufsetzern.
> + Reifen sind keines falls die bessere Wahl. Ich hab Plus Reifen probiert und ich bin inzwischen auch schon mal kurz normale 2,4er Reifen mit "Ghetto-Procore" gefahren. Zweiteres ist echt der Hammer. Genauso komfortabel wie Plus Reifen, aber mit besserem Grip und vieeel definierter als +. Für sportlich schnelle Gangart ist´s klar die bessere Wahl. Dazu sehr Pannensicher und burping ist ausgeschlossen. Fährt sich bergab wie ein echter DH-Reifen, obwohl nur ein AM drauf ist. Ich find´s super und es lässt Plus-Reifen einfach nur als kompletten Unfug darstehen. Das ist meine kurze Erfahrung. Wenn sich Procore nicht dursetzt, sondern Plus stärker kommt, dann liegt´s meiner Ansicht nach an dummer Modeerscheinung. Besser ist die Doppelkammer.


 ich kann gar nicht sagen, wie viel Wahrheit in diesem Post steckt! Alles geschriebene entspricht zu 100% meiner Erfahrung und Einschätzung!


----------



## --Freeride-- (24. März 2015)

Na dann sind wir uns doch einig + und Procore ist die Zukunft und sehr wahrscheinlich ist + mit Procore das beste aus beiden Welten, was aber noch zu prüfen wäre.


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. März 2015)

Ich würde das + weglassen und es Zweikammersystem nennen, aber ansonsten bin ich dabei


----------



## cycophilipp (24. März 2015)

n schönes Rad habt ihr da gebaut!


----------



## PamA2013 (24. März 2015)

Aufgrund der Großen nachfrage, haben wir das ICB 2.0 Noch einmal auf die wünsche der User Angepasst. Es wird eine gesonderte 26+ / B+ Variante geben! Freut euch. Wir haben auch schon vorab renderings für euch damit die Vorfreude umso größer ist.


----------



## Kharne (24. März 2015)

Danke 



Ich wollte ja unbedingt 26+ fahren... Bin mittlerweile geheilt, bei ~65mm Breite hörts mit der Sinnhaftigkeit echt auf.


----------



## trailterror (24. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Und zu dieser + Geschichte:
> Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass es sich um eine Modeerscheinung handelt und unser schönes ICB davon verschont bleibt, dass wäre als ob sich ein Skalpell mit Gummiklinge kauft.... Ich weiß, jetzt kommt wieder der Aufschrei, aber: Ich habe über den Tellerrand geschaut und es probiert, ich kann für den versierten und fahrtechnsich fitten Fahrer keinerlei Vorteile erkennen. Ich möchte der Geschcihte ein gewisses Amusemnet nicht absprechen, aber eine Verbesserung im Sinne von Verbesserung ist es nicht!



passt + oder passt es nicht?

warum redet ihr jetzt + den bach runter, wobei ihr die andere nervige modeerscheinung 650B mitgepusht habt?

ich denk mir meins dabei und tippe, dass + nicht in euren rahmen passt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (24. März 2015)

Alutech hat 27,5 gepuscht? ^^

Ganz und garnicht, sie sind halt umgestiegen als der Markt schon entschieden geworden hat.


----------



## foreigner (24. März 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> passt + oder passt es nicht?
> 
> warum redet ihr jetzt + den bach runter, wobei ihr die andere nervige modeerscheinung 650B mitgepusht habt?
> 
> ich denk mir meins dabei und tippe, dass + nicht in euren rahmen passt....



Hoffentlich passt´s nicht. Muss man sich weniger hübsche Räder, die ihre Besitzer verschandelt haben, anschauen.


----------



## foreigner (24. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass es sich um eine Modeerscheinung handelt und unser schönes ICB davon verschont bleibt, dass wäre als ob sich ein Skalpell mit Gummiklinge kauft....


Mal was anderes, weil´s mir da gerade wieder einfällt: Was ist eigentlich aus dem Namen geworden. Bleibt´s jetzt bei Alutech ICB, oder hat sich Stefan mit seinem "fancy"-Bike jetzt durgesetzt ? 
Der Bezug mit der scharfen Klinge gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut. Wobei das Skalpell ja schon belegt ist. Wie wäre es den mit "Shinken" (japanisches Schwert). Bezug zu einer scharfen, liebevoll gefertigten "Waffe" ist da, und witziger Weise in europäischer Sprechweise auch noch ein Bezug zu den alten Alutech -"Säuen".


----------



## PamA2013 (24. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, weil´s mir da gerade wieder einfällt: Was ist eigentlich aus dem Namen geworden. Bleibt´s jetzt bei Alutech ICB, oder hat sich Stefan mit seinem "fancy"-Bike jetzt durgesetzt ?
> Der Bezug mit der scharfen Klinge gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut. Wobei das Skalpell ja schon belegt ist. Wie wäre es den mit "Shinken" (japanisches Schwert). Bezug zu einer scharfen, liebevoll gefertigten "Waffe" ist da, und witziger Weise in europäischer Sprechweise auch noch ein Bezug zu den alten Alutech -"Säuen".


Finde ich gut, allerdings nur wenn dann auch direkt hinter Shinken so ein dicker Schinken als bild ist


----------



## Phi-Me (24. März 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt fang ich das "hügeleisen"
echt ziemlich cool

Zu 26+ : Wieso sollte man sich ein schnelles, agiles spaßbringendes bike für trails, auf denen man gerne mal abzieht und spaß an der spielerei hat, mit traktorreifen beziehen, damit man vom untergrund bloß nichts mitbekommt...

Das wäre vom Prinzip her so dämlich, wie sich nen 29er DH reifen an nem crosser zu wünschen...

Grüße und weiter so! 

Ps: Ich find die Farben wirklich stark. Auch wenn Stefan die wahrscheinlich nicht mehr sehen kann...


----------



## dopero (24. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja unbedingt 26+ fahren... Bin mittlerweile geheilt, bei ~65mm Breite hörts mit der Sinnhaftigkeit echt auf.


Also eine 65 mm Felge würde ich schon in Ordnung finden...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Zu 26+ : Wieso sollte man sich ein schnelles, agiles spaßbringendes bike für trails, auf denen man gerne mal abzieht und spaß an der spielerei hat, mit traktorreifen beziehen, damit man vom untergrund bloß nichts mitbekommt...
> 
> Das wäre vom Prinzip her so dämlich, wie sich nen 29er DH reifen an nem crosser zu wünschen...


 
War des jetzt ein Argument gegen 650B und für normales 26? Oder ein Für650BParadoxumargument?

G.


----------



## Phi-Me (24. März 2015)

Nur gegen die dicken + reifen. Falls ich mir den rahmen gönne, wird der eh erstmal mit meinem 26" kram aufgebaut...


----------



## drobbel (24. März 2015)

Je nachdem, welcher Name es wird, wäre es jedenfalls schön, diesen als optionalen Aufbebber beizulegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Nur gegen die dicken + reifen. Falls ich mir den rahmen gönne, wird der eh erstmal mit meinem 26" kram aufgebaut...



Ne 160er Gabel und ein paar Offsetbuchsen von Burgtec bringen das Tretlager wieder ein Stück hoch. Sollte ja ansich nichts dagegensprechen.

G.


----------



## Phi-Me (24. März 2015)

So seh ich das auch. Da brauchts meiner Meinung nach auch keine buchsen. Da kommt meine 55 rein und fertig. Die vielleicht 5 mm weniger tretlagerhöhe im vergleich zu nem bike mit 140er gabel und 27.5er laufräder... Das macht den kohl nicht fett...


----------



## trailterror (24. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Alutech hat 27,5 gepuscht? ^^
> 
> Ganz und garnicht, sie sind halt umgestiegen als der Markt schon entschieden geworden hat.



"Gepusht" wa der falsche ausdruck; nehm ich auf meine kappe 

Zumindest hats man, meines wissens, aber ohne grosses kontra mitgemacht  
Eben ohne es (öffentlich) tendenziell zur erhofften, eher nichtsbringenden und nur temporären modeerscheinung erheben zu wollen, wie suburb es eben jetzt andeutet?


----------



## mpirklbauer (24. März 2015)

Wie wäre es mit "HügelGams" als Name?
Da es ja anscheinend auch sehr gut klettert und mit steilem Gelände perfekt zurecht kommt?

Hügeleisen gefällt mir absolut nicht!

Ich überlege auch mit nur das Frameset zu kaufen und meine 26er Komponenten zu verbauen.
Denke auch, dass das Tretlager nicht so weit nach unten kommen wird, dass es unfahrbar wird.
(Stefan könnte, wenn er noch Lust hat, kurz mal 26er Gabel und Laufräder verbauen und den Unterschied bekannt geben)

Entscheide ich aber dann erst, wenn die Ausstattungsvarianten und Preise dazu bekannt sind.

Wie sieht nun die finale Geometrie aus?
Kann das mal wer hier rein stellen??

Danke!!


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. März 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> "Gepusht" wa der falsche ausdruck; nehm ich auf meine kappe
> 
> Zumindest hats man, meines wissens, aber ohne grosses kontra mitgemacht
> Eben ohne es (öffentlich) tendenziell zur erhofften, eher nichtsbringenden und nur temporären modeerscheinung erheben zu wollen, wie suburb es eben jetzt andeutet?


nene, ich fahre 27,5 sehr gerne und aus Überzeugung. gemeinsam mit den Zweikammersystem von DeanEasy hat man richtig viel Grip und behält ein lebendiges, präzises Fahrverhalten. Genau das vermisse ich bei 27+, weshalb ich hoffe, dass sich eher Zweikammersysteme durchsetzen als Gummiwürste. Es wird sich auf jeden Fall was tun bei Reifen/Laufrädern und ich hoffe, aus Überzeugung, einfach auf eine bestimmte Richtung.


----------



## PamA2013 (24. März 2015)

@supurb-bicycles ich denke du bist voll auf dem falschen dampfer -> http://www.offroad-moto.de/enduro-mx-motocross-shop/enduro-motocross-reifen/moosgummiringe.php






Gummiwürste.... geil geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TVMBison (24. März 2015)

kommentar 14141:
als grosser freund von defektbildern sehe ich die querschnittssprünge am hinterbau mit vorfreude 
ich stimme auch  @Bukk unter #7 zu.


----------



## Plumpssack (24. März 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wie sieht nun die finale Geometrie aus?
> Kann das mal wer hier rein stellen??
> Danke!!


Würde mich auch sehr freuen.

und je häufiger ich das Bike sehe, desto weniger gefallen mir die Oberrohr Gusset-Bleche. Irgendwie wollen sie sich für meine Augen nicht so richtig harmonisch in das Design einfügen. Ich hoffe wirklich sehr auf ein ganz normales, gerades Rohr mit dem steilen Winkel der Gussets.
So eben:


----------



## Die Tante T. (24. März 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles ich denke du bist voll auf dem falschen dampfer -> http://www.offroad-moto.de/enduro-mx-motocross-shop/enduro-motocross-reifen/moosgummiringe.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha die im Fahrrad.... Viel Spaß beim treten ;-)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. März 2015)

Geo-Zeichnungen von allen Größen (außer XS, das ist wg. 26" und anderer Tretlagerhöhe eigentlich ein eigenes Projekt) will ich nach Möglichkeit am Donnerstag fertig machen und online stellen.


----------



## PamA2013 (24. März 2015)

@Die Tante T. So wie beim kickboxen? mit dem schienbein vor die lauffläche?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> nene, ich fahre 27,5 sehr gerne und aus Überzeugung. gemeinsam mit den Zweikammersystem von DeanEasy hat man richtig viel Grip und behält ein lebendiges, präzises Fahrverhalten. Genau das vermisse ich bei 27+, weshalb ich hoffe, dass sich eher Zweikammersysteme durchsetzen als Gummiwürste. Es wird sich auf jeden Fall was tun bei Reifen/Laufrädern und ich hoffe, aus Überzeugung, einfach auf eine bestimmte Richtung.



Vielleicht wären ein paar Worte zu dem System und deinen Erfahrungen dazu net schlecht...und was es zB. von Procore unterscheidet.






G.


----------



## foreigner (24. März 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> kommentar 14141:
> als grosser freund von defektbildern sehe ich die querschnittssprünge am hinterbau mit vorfreude
> ich stimme auch  @Bukk unter #7 zu.



Erstens ist da viel Platz für Dreck, ohne dass da gleich was kollidiert und wo du da Querschnittssprünge siehst ist mir rätselhaft. Ich sehe da keine.


----------



## veraono (24. März 2015)

@Stefan.Stark Wie ist denn der Plan mit dem Bolzen geworden?


veraono schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie war eigentlich der Plan mit dem hinteren Dämpferauge, Montagebuchsen ins DU Bushing, Dämpferbolzen direkt ins DU Bushing,  oder gar Bolzen direkt ins Dämpferauge ohne Bushing ?


----------



## Paintking (25. März 2015)

Das Rad ist echt super geworden. Ich bin schon auf das fertige Design gespannt. Schade das es noch so lange dauert bis der Verkauf startet. Gibt es die Möglichkeit das Rad vor dem Kauf mal Probe zu fahren?


----------



## SebT-Rex (25. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vielleicht wären ein paar Worte zu dem System und deinen Erfahrungen dazu net schlecht...und was es zB. von Procore unterscheidet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild zeigt einen frühen Prototypen des DeanEasy Systems, wir sind als Entwicklungspartner bei DeanEasy eingestiegen. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, hat dieses System zwei ventile und damit zwei getrennte Luftkreisläufe, somit wird ein Verkleben durch die Tubelessmilch verhindert und das Tubelessventil lässt sich reinigen.
Der Aufbau schaut so aus:
Das rote Ventil ist mit der Felge luftdicht verbunden und dient der großen Kammer (Reifen mit Dichtmilch).
Das goldene Ventil ist fest mit dem Tubular verbunden und wird durch das rote Ventil geführt.
Die felge selber ist einfach mit einem TubelessKit aufgebaut.
Funktion:
der Tubular kann wird mit viel Druck befüllt (4-8bar) und drückt den Reifen gegen den Felgenhorn. die Hauptkammer wid wie ein Tubelessreifen befüllt. Durch den Druck des tubular kann der reifen in Kurven oder Progressionen nicht mehr aus/von dem Horn gezogen werden, das bekannte burping (wenn der Reifen Milch und Luft abbläst) ist Vergangenheit. Dadurch das der Tubular rund ist und über den Felgenrand hinausragt, stützt und stabilisiert er die Karkasse (Seitenwand) und verhindert bei eine Durchschlag den Kontakt von Wurzeln/Felsen und Reifen zur Felge. Somit ist das Dellenrisiko stark reduziert, es könne leichtere Felgen gefahren werden...
Praxis:
Ich habe das System erstmals im Winter getestet, bei Schlamm. Laub und Ekelwetter. Den Luftdruck habe ich auf vorne 1 Bar und hinten 1,2 bar eingestellt, grip und Überrollverhalten waren ein krasser Fortschritt im Vergleich zu tubeless. Das "Aufnehmen" von Wurzeln und Steinen war schon der 27+ Bereifung sehr ähnlich, allerdings mit dem Vorteil, dass die Lenkpräzision erhalten blieb und das Setup etwa 500-700Gramm pro Laufrad im Vergleich 27+ einspart.
In Latsch habe ich den Druck um jeweils 0,2 Bar erhöht, kein einziger Defekt und keine Beule nach drei Tagen ballern....
Wir bauen aktuell Testlaufräder auf, diese könnt ihr auf den Events oder bei mir testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (25. März 2015)

Es gibt hier im Forum einen ausführlichen Thread zu DIY Procore Aufbauten. Inzwischen sind schon einige damit unterwegs und die Resonanzen sind durchweg positiv! Für mich persönlich hat das System mit Conti Sprinter mit zweitem Ventilloch den Spaß am Biken ungefähr so gesteigert wie meine erste Variostütze. Insbesondere am HT ein Traum!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt einen frühen Prototypen des DeanEasy Systems, wir sind als Entwicklungspartner bei DeanEasy eingestiegen. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, hat dieses System zwei ventile und damit zwei getrennte Luftkreisläufe, somit wird ein Verkleben durch die Tubelessmilch verhindert und das Tubelessventil lässt sich reinigen.
> Der Aufbau schaut so aus:
> Das rote Ventil ist mit der Felge luftdicht verbunden und dient der großen Kammer (Reifen mit Dichtmilch).
> Das goldene Ventil ist fest mit dem Tubular verbunden und wird durch das rote Ventil geführt.
> ...



Also im Großen und Ganzem identish mit Procore? 
Ich kann mir aber immernoch nicht vorstellen, das bei so niedriegen Drücken im Reifen, der Rollwiederstand nicht exorbitant auf steigt.
Auf einer Trailtour hat man doch auf 15km Trail auch mindestenms 15 km Forststraße. Weswegen, und auch aus lokalen Gründen, ich kein Freund von superniedriegen Drücken bin. Und reifenwabbeln mag ich schoh zweimal net.
Hab leider selber noch kein Procore getestet...kommt aber noch demnächst 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (25. März 2015)

Keine Ahnung, wir haben hier auf 15K Trail vielleicht 5km Forstweg und ohnehine sehr tiefen Boden, auf dem Trail ist der Rollwiderstand defintiv geringer (bessere Aufnahme) und im Vergleich zu + ist das Fahrverhalten alles andere als "wabbelig". Meiner Meinung handelt es sich um die beste Errungenschaft seit der Variostütze...


----------



## duc-mo (25. März 2015)

Procore = kleine Kammer aus profillosem Mantel plus Schlauch
DeanEasy = kleine Kammer aus Schlauchreifen

Du musst bei beiden Systemen den Druck ja nicht unendlich weit absenken. Ich fahre am HT z.B. immernoch mit 1.5 bis 1.8bar am Hinterrad, weil es sich insgesamt harmonischer fährt. Ohne DIY Procore waren es über 2bar bei geringerem Durchschlagschutz...


----------



## foreigner (25. März 2015)

Durch die das geringere Volumen der niedrig-Druckkammer sinkt der Reifen ja auch nicht so in sich zusammen, wie er das normal tut, wenn man wenig Druck fährt. Ich halte es aber auch für Blödsinnig, wie es manche da versuchen zu übertreiben. Werniger als 1bar halte ich auch für quatsch. Je nach Reifen würde ich mal so bei 1,3 anfangen zu testen.

Mal was anderes:
@supurb-bicycles : Was ist denn jetzt für eine Gabellänge (Federweg) für das Serienbike geplant?
Und wie ist die (ich gehe jetzt mal stark von der Gabel aus) Pike umbaubar. 150 und 140mm sollten ja beides gehen. Braucht man dazu einen anderen Air-Shaft? Ich habe mich mit der Pike was das angeht noch nicht so auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## Andreas.blub (25. März 2015)

Ja, man braucht einen neuen Air Shaft. Kosten glaube ich 30€.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Procore = kleine Kammer aus profillosem Mantel plus Schlauch
> DeanEasy = kleine Kammer aus Schlauchreifen
> 
> Du musst bei beiden Systemen den Druck ja nicht unendlich weit absenken. Ich fahre am HT z.B. immernoch mit 1.5 bis 1.8bar am Hinterrad, weil es sich insgesamt harmonischer fährt. Ohne DIY Procore waren es über 2bar bei geringerem Durchschlagschutz...



Jepp, soweit hab ich das schon mitbekommen. 
Wollte eigentlich Hauptsächlich wissen ob eines der beiden Systeme signifikante Vorteiele hat und ob das System auf den Bild so käuflich ist oder sein wird.

G.


----------



## foreigner (25. März 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ja, man braucht einen neuen Air Shaft. Kosten glaube ich 30€.


Áber sonst gibt´s zwischen 140 und 150 dann keine Änderung?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ja, man braucht einen neuen Air Shaft. Kosten glaube ich 30€.



Braucht man den pauschal oder auch bei Aftermarktware ?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (25. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Áber sonst gibt´s zwischen 140 und 150 dann keine Änderung?


 Da muss ich mal schauen, es gibt ein von SRAM ein Schaubild, welche Gabeln sich wie und womit umbauen lassen!


----------



## SebT-Rex (25. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jepp, soweit hab ich das schon mitbekommen.
> Wollte eigentlich Hauptsächlich wissen ob eines der beiden Systeme signifikante Vorteiele hat und ob das System auf den Bild so käuflich ist oder sein wird.
> 
> G.


 Das DeanEasy hat keinen Schlauchreifen, das war nur bei den Prototypen so. Der tubular basiert auf einem Gewebe was sehr ähnlich auch bei den geklebten Rennradreifen verwendet wird. Hauptunterschied ist der zweiteilige Luftkreislauf, das Tubularventil hat keinen Kontakt zu rder Dichtmilch und kann somit nicht verkleben. Außerdem wird DeaEasy leichter sein, wie groß der Unterschied ist, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen. Aktuell ist es so, dass das DeanEasy Sytem nur mit WTB Felgen funktioniert und auch nur gemeinsam gekauft werden kann, ab Sommer gibt es aber eine Nachrüstlösung für alle Felgentypen.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2015)

Hört sich gut an 

G.


----------



## mw.dd (25. März 2015)

Da ja hier schon wieder über Laufradgrößen diskutiert wird:
Wie sieht es mit dem am Anfang mal angekündigten 29"-Ableger aus?
Der konstruktive Aufwand dafür sollte sich ja in Grenzen halten, wenn man den dann auf 130mm Federweg beschränkt...


----------



## SebT-Rex (25. März 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da ja hier schon wieder über Laufradgrößen diskutiert wird:
> Wie sieht es mit dem am Anfang mal angekündigten 29"-Ableger aus?
> Der konstruktive Aufwand dafür sollte sich ja in Grenzen halten, wenn man den dann auf 130mm Federweg beschränkt...


 Ist nach wie vor gepalnt, aber eins nach dem anderen! Fokus liegt jetzt auf dem hier abgestimmten Konzept, wenn das alles läuft, legen wir sicherlich die ein oder andere Abwandlung nach!


----------



## mw.dd (25. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ist nach wie vor gepalnt, aber eins nach dem anderen! Fokus liegt jetzt auf dem hier abgestimmten Konzept, wenn das alles läuft, legen wir sicherlich die ein oder andere Abwandlung nach!



Darf ich eine Namensvorschlag machen? ICB2.9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (25. März 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Darf ich eine Namensvorschlag machen? ICB2.9


 Klingt gut!


----------



## foreigner (25. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal schauen, es gibt ein von SRAM ein Schaubild, welche Gabeln sich wie und womit umbauen lassen!


Ok, dann bitte schau mal. Ich finde es sehr wichtig, dass die Gabel die wir bekommen, beides kann. Wobei mir vor allem wichtig wäre, dass sie 150mm kann.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ok, dann bitte schau mal. Ich finde es sehr wichtig, dass die Gabel die wir bekommen, beides kann. Wobei mir vor allem wichtig wäre, dass sie 150mm kann.



Ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich das sie beides kann, mit den gleichen Innereien....serienmäßig
Naja, Fox könnte beides 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. März 2015)

Früher ging es bei RS, da waren einfach Spacer auf der Kolbenstange der Luftfeder. So konnte man die Revelation Problemlos zwischen 120 und 150mm traveln. Bei der Lyrik waren es dann verschiedene Endanschläge im Standrohr, und bei der Pike wurden die verschieden langen Airshafts eingeführt die dann auch bei der Revelation übernommen wurden. 
Somit müssen zum traveln eben diese gewechselt werden. Kann sein dass sich so das Verhältnis Positiv zu Negativkammer nicht zu stark ändert oder so.


----------



## foreigner (25. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich das sie beides kann, mit den gleichen Innereien....serienmäßig
> Naja, Fox könnte beides
> 
> G.



Wenn ich nur einen Schaft für 30€ tauschen muss, wäre es nicht sclimm. Aber das sollte schon gehen. Möchte in jedem Fall gleich 150mm fahren. Mit welchem Hub kommt die Gabel überhaupt  ins bike?


----------



## discordius (25. März 2015)

Die Pike ist pro Laufradgröße immer gleich, der gewünschte Federweg wird durch die Länge des entsprechenden Air Shaft bestimmt. Mit dem Air Shaft 11.4018.026.003 gibt es bei 650B 140mm Federweg (150mm bei 26" und 120mm bei 29"). Mit 11.4018.026.000 gibt es dann 150mm bei 650B (entsprechend 130mm bei 29" und 160mm bei 26").


----------



## gazzpacho (25. März 2015)

Eines der schönsten bikes, die ich bisher gesehen habe! Ich liebe diesen Rohrsatz - gerade und schnörkellos!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur einen Schaft für 30€ tauschen muss, wäre es nicht sclimm. Aber das sollte schon gehen. Möchte in jedem Fall gleich 150mm fahren. Mit welchem Hub kommt die Gabel überhaupt  ins bike?


 
Hab mir letztens so einen Airschaft für eine zur Federwegsverlängerung für die Bluto besorgt. Mit 30 Euro liegst du gut beim Schätzen...wucher 
Man muß aber wirklich aufschauen den richtigen zu bestellen, durh die ganzen Laufradgrößen. Einem Freund ist das zum Verhängnis geworden.

G.


----------



## aka (25. März 2015)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> Eines der schönsten bikes, die ich bisher gesehen habe! Ich liebe diesen Rohrsatz - gerade und schnörkellos!


Naja, bei allem Frohlocken - ein Rendering ist ja toll, am Ende zaehlt wohl aber was hinten rauskommt.


----------



## gobo (25. März 2015)

omg schön ist anders!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (25. März 2015)

Ich habe das Projekt nicht verfolgt...steht der Name nun fest ? wenn es um eine Klinge / Schwert geht, kommt mir gerade die Idee von " FireBlade" oder nur "Blade" der Name ist noch frei...


----------



## mathijsen (25. März 2015)

"Blade" heißt schon ein Enduro von Solid.


----------



## warp4 (25. März 2015)

Und bei Fireblade dürfte Honda hellhörig werden...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2015)

Der Name ist eh bläid.

G.


----------



## Makke (26. März 2015)

Testfahrer gesucht?: Hier ist einer!!!!!


----------



## warp4 (26. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Name ist eh bläid.
> 
> G.


 
Das auch noch 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## storchO (26. März 2015)

Eigentlich sollte die Karre doch Fancy heißen, oder? Weil viele Lösungen daran "fancy" sind, und weil Fancy wie die kleine Schwester von Fanes klingt, und in jeder Sprache funktionieren dürfte, oder?


----------



## crossboss (26. März 2015)

hier die Namen die zur Alutech Noemklatur gehören.....Fanes, Sennes, Tofane,.....sucht mal einen aus, macht den Jürgen vllt. glücklich!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanesgruppe


----------



## Fury (26. März 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> hier die Namen die zur Alutech Noemklatur gehören.....Fanes, Sennes, Tofane,.....sucht mal einen daraus , macht den Jürgen vllt . glücklich!
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanesgruppe


dann wäre ja mit "Neuner" der Name für die 29er Ausführung schon gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. März 2015)

Ein Bike bei dem der Hintergedanke immer so ein bischen "Bike für Spaß auf der Hausrunde und Hometrail", eben ein Bike für jeden Tag war, nach einem Berg in einer Gebirgsgruppe in den italienischen Dolomiten zu nennen, ist halt einfach unsinnig und komplett abwegig. Da ist ja sogar "Hügeleisen" besser und ich bin echt kein Fan von dem Namen, da wäre mir ja einfach "ICB" lieber.


----------



## Middlfrank (26. März 2015)

Namen aus den Dolomiten...
Lauser (Croda di Lausa), Latemar, Sella, Sorapis...


----------



## crossboss (26. März 2015)

ich finde   *ICB II.0  * reicht auch........


----------



## Enginejunk (26. März 2015)

11.0?!?!


----------



## Thiel (26. März 2015)

ICB G2 (Generation zwei)


----------



## JokerT (26. März 2015)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Namen aus den Dolomiten...
> Lauser (Croda di Lausa), Latemar, Sella, Sorapis...



Lauser gefällt  mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digital life (26. März 2015)

gefälltmir Willaucheins


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2015)

JokerT schrieb:


> Lauser gefällt  mir



Stimmt, wäre garnet so schlecht.

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. März 2015)

Hey Leute... hier die Geos aller Größen in der Übersicht. Die Stack-Werte weichen minimal von der ursprünglichen Vorgaben ab (max. 3mm), dadurch konnte ich die gleichen Steuerrohre wie in den anderen Alutech-Modellen verwenden.













Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Enginejunk (26. März 2015)

welche gabel ist für die geometrietabelle genommen worden? (sorry, habs wohl überlesen)

ne 150er? 535mm einbaulänge sind ja nur 6mm weniger als meine MZ 55.


----------



## PamA2013 (26. März 2015)

@Stefan.Stark Edel, danke. Wie ist das jetzt mit 400er sattelstütze? Ich wil eine! Oder viel mehr, ich brauche eine bei einem 47 Sattelrohr


----------



## -N0bodY- (26. März 2015)

Einmal in M bitte zu mir. Danke.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. März 2015)

Das entspricht einer 140er Pike mit 3mm Höhe der unteren Headset-Kappe.

Mit einer 150er Gabel kommt das Tretlager 3-4mm hoch und der LW wird ca. 0.5° flacher. Eine 130er kann man mit externem Steuersatz mit nahezu identischer Geometrie fahren oder mit ZS-Steuersatz bei 3-4mm tieferem tretlager und 0.5° steilerem Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Kharne (26. März 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> welche gabel ist für die geometrietabelle genommen worden? (sorry, habs wohl überlesen)
> 
> ne 150er? 535mm einbaulänge sind ja nur 6mm weniger als meine MZ 55.



535? Dann ist das ne 140er Pike.


----------



## Kharne (26. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das entspricht einer 140er Pike mit 3mm Höhe der unteren Headset-Kappe.
> 
> Mit einer 150er Gabel kommt das Tretlager 3-4mm hoch und der LW wird ca. 0.5° flacher. Eine 130er kann man mit externem Steuersatz mit nahezu identischer Geometrie fahren oder mit ZS-Steuersatz bei 3-4mm tieferem tretlager und 0.5° steilerem Lenkwinkel.



Oder 26" mit 160er Vengeance mit fast gleicher Geo wie mit 150er Pike


----------



## Middlfrank (26. März 2015)

Shit! Größe L würde perfekt passen. Und wenn es jetzt noch mein Namensvorschlag "Lauser" wird, MUSS ich ja eines ordern 
Spaß beiseite, hier haben alle Beteiligten ein wirklich geniales Bike entwickelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. März 2015)

@Stefan.Stark: Aber jetzt habt ihr ja doch den ursprünglich für 150mm Gabeln gedachten BB-Drop von 20mm auf die 140mm angewendet. 
Heißt, dass das Tretlager gut 3mm höher kommt mit 150er Gabel. Ich fand das Tretlager mit -20mm bei 150mm schon tendenziell hoch (und es hat wirklich keiner Probleme mit der Kurbelfreiheit gehabt), jetzt kommt´s nochmal paar Millimeter höher.
Finde ich nicht gut und enttäuscht, da es auch anders gesagt war.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. März 2015)

Echt? Verdammt... vielleicht habe ich da was verplant. Nach zig Geo-Tabellen kann das schon mal passieren. Ich checke das noch mal und werde es ggf. ändern.

Das schöne bei durchparametrisierten 3D-Modellen ist, dass so eine Änderung recht easy ist


----------



## foreigner (26. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Echt? Verdammt... vielleicht habe ich da was verplant. Nach zig Geo-Tabellen kann das schon mal passieren. Ich checke das noch mal und werde es ggf. ändern.
> 
> Das schöne bei durchparametrisierten 3D-Modellen ist, dass so eine Änderung recht easy ist



Ich hatte das mal so vorgeschlagen und nuts hatte das dann bestätigt. Die Geo-Tabellen wurden ja sehr sparsam heraus-gerückt, sonst wäre das auch früher aufgefallen. Plumpssack und ich hatten das hier im Thread paar Seiten vorher aber auch schon mal angesprochen, da hab ich auch den alten Text zitiert.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass die Testbikes ja mit 67° LW auf 150er Gabeln und -20mm BB-Drop abgestimmt sind (bei integrietem Steuersatz).
Ich habe nicht von einem gehört, dass er Probleme damit hatte, dass es leicht aufsetzt. Die Tendenz bei den "Finale-Fahrern" war auch es keines Falls höher zu machen. Einige hätte sogar nichts gegen noch tiefer gehabt.
Ich bin dort ja auch eine Abfahrt dann auch auf Karstens Orange umgestiegen, dass war wesentlich tiefer und auch damit konnte man noch super fahren.
Daher hatte ich im anderen Thread geschrieben, dass man die 20mm doch auf 150er Gabel abstimmt und für 140er dann entsprechend die 3-4mm tiefer. Das hatte wie gesagt nuts mit den kurzen Worten "genau so machen wir´s" bestätigt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. März 2015)

Hab eben noch mal nachgeschaut... die Funktionsmuster waren auf die gleiche Gabeleinbaulänge spezifiziert. Von daher ändert sich nix an der Tretlagerhöhe.
Muss das morgen mal mitm Stefanus besprechen...

Mir ist das relativ wurscht, der Unterschied ist ja minimal. Und die Änderung nimmt auch nich allzu viel Zeit in Anspruch.


----------



## PamA2013 (26. März 2015)

Tu es!


----------



## foreigner (26. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hab eben noch mal nachgeschaut... die Funktionsmuster waren auf die gleiche Gabeleinbaulänge spezifiziert. Von daher ändert sich nix an der Tretlagerhöhe.
> Muss das morgen mal mitm Stefanus besprechen...
> 
> Mir ist das relativ wurscht, der Unterschied ist ja minimal. Und die Änderung nimmt auch nich allzu viel Zeit in Anspruch.



Wenn das so wäre, dass man dann auf die gleiche Tretlagerhöhe käme wie bei den Funktionsmustern, dann wäre es ok. Das hieße ja aber, dass wir dann in Finale bereits mit 66,5° LW gefahren sind? Das war immer anders kommuniziert.
Ich persönlich wäre aber dennoch für tiefer, wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das hieße ja aber, dass wir dann in Finale bereits mit 66,5° LW gefahren sind? Das war immer anders kommuniziert.



Da ist eh die Frage, was der alte Mann mit seinen schlechter werdenden Augen da zusammen gebraten hat...  Ich muss das Funktionsmuster, das hier steht mal vermessen...


----------



## foreigner (26. März 2015)

Das hieße ja dann, wenn 140mm ab Werk verbauen wollt, dass die Lenkwinkel am Serienbike noch ein halbes Grad steiler wären, wie an den Funktionsmustern getestet. Meiner Ansicht nach absolut der Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Ich war ja eher für 0,5-1° flacher.

Edit: Ja miss mal ! Dann wissen wir mehr


----------



## PamA2013 (26. März 2015)

Hört auf diesen @foreigner er scheint schlau zu sein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. März 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Hört auf diesen @foreigner er scheint schlau zu sein!!


Äh, da gibt´s auch andere Meinungen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das hieße ja dann, wenn 140mm ab Werk verbauen wollt, dass die Lenkwinkel am Serienbike noch ein halbes Grad steiler wären, wie an den Funktionsmustern getestet. Meiner Ansicht nach absolut der Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Ich war ja eher für 0,5-1° flacher.
> 
> Edit: Ja miss mal ! Dann wissen wir mehr



Der LW ist ja um 0.5° flacher gesetzt worden (bei gleicher Gabeleinbaulänge).


----------



## foreigner (26. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Der LW ist ja um 0.5° flacher gesetzt worden (bei gleicher Gabeleinbaulänge).


Ah, sorry, hab ich übersehen. Find ich gut!
Auch sonst, echt schön die Dinger. Tretlagerverwirrung noch aufklären, dann alles gut.


----------



## foreigner (26. März 2015)

Nur mal kurz zusammengefasst: Das heißt dann, dass man mit 140er Gabel den LW der Testbikes (die 150er Gabeln hatten) hat und wenn man 150er einbaut, dann ein halbes Grad flacher als Testbike, oder?

Dann weiß ich auch endlich, welche Größe ich möchte: Dann jetzt doch M.


----------



## PamA2013 (26. März 2015)

Also EC 140mm = 66° <3 Front bisschen höher und für mich läuft der L Rahmen mit 400er stütze! Das bike gefällt mir immer besser. Außerdem hat es unter den Trailbikes damit die Aggressivste geo die mir so einfällt und hebt sich dadurch echt ab!
Ich glaube wenn ihr die Werbetrommel gut rührt könnte das bike n dickes ding werden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. März 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaube wenn ihr die Werbetrommel gut rührt könnte das bike n dickes ding werden.



Ich hoffe es... sonst war die ganze Arbeit nur fürn Spaß an der Freude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (26. März 2015)

Wie schaut´s denn jetzt mit der Reifenfreiheit für 26" aus? Krieg ich ~65mm rein, ohne an nem matschigen Bikeparktag Ketten- und Druckstreben durchgescheuert zu haben?


----------



## PamA2013 (26. März 2015)

@Stefan.Stark nene, noch dicker


----------



## foreigner (26. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es... sonst war die ganze Arbeit nur fürn Spaß an der Freude


Ich denke, man kann ganz zuversichtlich sein.


----------



## Kharne (26. März 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark nene, noch dicker



65mm kriegt ein durchschnittlicher 2,4er auf 35mm Maulweite, von Semifat sind wir da weit entfernt  (Ein 2,35er Hans Dampf auf 25mm Maulweite bringt es schon auf 62mm!)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn jetzt mit der Reifenfreiheit für 26" aus? Krieg ich ~65mm rein, ohne an nem matschigen Bikeparktag Ketten- und Druckstreben durchgescheuert zu haben?



Wenn Du mir Spezifikationen für die gefragten Reifen besorgst, dann kann ich das kontrollieren... die Breite alleine ist uninteressant, es kommt auf die Reifenschulter und die Form der Lauffläche an. Normale 26" Reifen bis 2.4" sollten kein Problem sein.

Für die Plus-Größen habe ich keine Specs am Start und einen Rahmen werde ich auch erst darauf spezifizieren, wenn ich wirklich muss. Ich habe aus technischer Sicht zwar nix gegen die Plus-Größen, aber so langsam sollte sich die Bike-Industrie mal wieder was neues als Laufrad- und Reifengrößen einfallen lassen. Wenn noch mehr PMs und Konstrukteure so denken, dann bleibt uns vielleicht der nächste künstlich aufgeblasene Hype erspart  (eigentlich schon zu spät)

Ich hätte soooo coole Ideen für Sachen die Sinn machen würden, vielleicht kommt ja mal ein Arbeitgeber/Kunde der mich für Ideen bezahlen will und nicht für Arbeit... denn wer schafft hat bekanntlich keine Zeit Geld zu verdienen


----------



## Kharne (26. März 2015)

Hat das Bike mehr als genug Platz für nen 2,35er Hans Dampf? Ja? Dann ist gut


----------



## PamA2013 (26. März 2015)

@Kharne das war nicht auf die Reifen gemünzt.


----------



## Kharne (26. März 2015)

Bin zu müde ^^


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> 65mm kriegt ein durchschnittlicher 2,4er auf 35mm Maulweite, von Semifat sind wir da weit entfernt  (Ein 2,35er Hans Dampf auf 25mm Maulweite bringt es schon auf 62mm!)



Habe Dir schnell mal die Situation mit einem 65mm breiten 26" Reifen skizziert (kann sein, dass es minimal abweicht... musste auf die schnelle das Modell von einem 2,4er Nobby Nic aufpumpen ):







Am Yoke isses echt schon eng... aber oben in der Mitte des Bildes sieht man, dass es keine Option ist das Yoke breiter zu machen. Da will später mal ein Kettenblatt vorbei.

EDIT: Man kanns kaum lesen... zur Sitzstrebe haben wir über 7mm, das ist okay. Am Yoke sind es nur 4.5mm, das ist eigentlich schon zu knapp (auch wenn man es des öfteren so in freier Wildbahn sehen kann).
EDIT2: 2.35" Hans Dampf erreichen nach meiner Erfahrung eigentlich keine 65mm Breite, das sollte also kein Problem sein (hab die Dinger aber nur auf "normalen" Felgen gemessen).


----------



## Plumpssack (27. März 2015)

Super Zeichnungen und die L Geometrie ist jetzt einfach ein Traum 
Eine Frage brennt mir noch auf den Lippen: Sind die Ober-/Sitzrohrgussets jetzt so festgelegt oder gibts noch eine Chance auf ein kurzes Rohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (27. März 2015)

@Kharne 
Welcher ist denn breiter. Ein 2.35HD oder der alte 2.4er FA?

Geo liest sich egtl. recht gut, wie ich finde.

Maximal erlaubte EBL der gabel??


----------



## aka (27. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Leute... hier die Geos aller Größen in der Übersicht. ...
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo

Bitte die "Einstecktiefe" der Sattelstuetze nachtragen.
Wie weit muss denn die Sattelstuetze bei XL in den Rahmen? Wie ueblich bis zur Unterkante OR? Das waeren dann ja knappe 190mm?

Gruss,

Andreas.


----------



## Kharne (27. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Habe Dir schnell mal die Situation mit einem 65mm breiten 26" Reifen skizziert (kann sein, dass es minimal abweicht... musste auf die schnelle das Modell von einem 2,4er Nobby Nic aufpumpen ):



Dickes Danke, Herr Inscheneur 



trailterror schrieb:


> @Kharne
> Welcher ist denn breiter. Ein 2.35HD oder der alte 2.4er FA?



Ich behaupte mal aus dem Gedächtnis, dass sich da nicht viel tut.


----------



## foreigner (27. März 2015)

aka schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bitte die "Einstecktiefe" der Sattelstuetze nachtragen.
> Wie weit muss denn die Sattelstuetze bei XL in den Rahmen? Wie ueblich bis zur Unterkante OR? Das waeren dann ja knappe 190mm?
> ...



Das wäre allerdings noch interessant.


----------



## trailterror (27. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Dickes Danke, Herr Inscheneur
> 
> 
> 
> Ich behaupte mal aus dem Gedächtnis, dass sich da nicht viel tut.



ok. danke.

nur schade dass man von abgeraten bekommt....
ein 26' sorgloseingelenkeraufbau mit kurzen KS wär schon geil gewesen und gibts definitiv (und leider) sau selten, bis gar nicht aufm markt.....

by the way, hab ich das richtig aufgeschnappt, dass der neue 2015 nukeproof DH rahmen wieder auf 26' füssen steht?


----------



## N-Rico (27. März 2015)

Ich finde das ganze Projekt ne wunderbare, vorbildliche Sache, tolles Bike.
Aber waren nicht eigentlich 425'er Kettenstreben geplant?

Fände ich sehr schade wenn die noch länger werden, 427,5 ist schon wieder ein Allerweltswert, sollte doch ein Spaßgerät werden. Bin nur 1,68 m, da sind 425 schon am Rande des Erträglichen, mmn.

Ist es nicht möglich je nach Rahmengröße auch die KS Länge zu variieren? Ist doch eigentlich klar dass unterschiedlich große Menschen nicht nur unterschiedlich lange Hauptrahmen, sondern auch unterschiedlich lange KS brauchen.


----------



## duc-mo (27. März 2015)

N-Rico schrieb:


> Bin nur 1,68 m, da sind 425 schon am Rande des Erträglichen, mmn.
> 
> Ist doch eigentlich klar dass unterschiedlich große Menschen nicht nur unterschiedlich lange Hauptrahmen, sondern auch unterschiedlich lange KS brauchen.



Dann müssten die Jungs aber nicht nur einen Hinterbau sondern vier auskonstruieren. Wenn man sich überlegt was für den einen schon an Aufwand betrieben worden ist...

427.5mm sind für ein 27,5er Bike mit entsprechender Reifenfreiheit ein sehr guter Wert und wer mir erzählen will, dass er im Direktvergleich 10mm Kettenstrebenlänge unterscheiden kann der lügt sich was in die eigene Tasche... Ist genau das gleich wie die Diskussion über 3mm Tretlagerhöhe durch die kürzere Gabel... Das merkt kein Mensch!!!


----------



## coastalwolf (27. März 2015)

Schöne Geo´s. Einziger Kritikpunkt wäre das Sitzrohr bei L - 470mm. Selbst mit dem 490er Sitzrohr an meinem aktuellen Bike kann ich eine 200mm Moveloc fahren. 

@Stefan.Stark Was sind denn Eure Anforderungen an die Mindesteinstecktiefe? Bitte auch beachten, dass es Hülsen 30,9 auf 31,6 (z.B. von Vecnum) nur in 100mm Länge gibt. Ich habe zumindest noch nichts anderes gefunden. Die Stütze würde bei meiner SL von 93cm richtig weit rausstehen. Neben der Belastung für den Rahmen wohl auch optisch grenzwertig.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. März 2015)

aka schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bitte die "Einstecktiefe" der Sattelstuetze nachtragen.
> Wie weit muss denn die Sattelstuetze bei XL in den Rahmen? Wie ueblich bis zur Unterkante OR? Das waeren dann ja knappe 190mm?
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, woher das hartnäckige Gerücht kommt, dass eine Sattelstütze immer bis unters Oberrohr eingesteckt werden muss... das stimmt natürlich nicht!

Bei der vertikalen dymanischen Prüfung des Rahmens wird mit einer Einstecktiefe von 75mm gemessen, da muss der Rahmen durch. Dementsprechend versuche ich auch immer die Gussets sehr weit oben anzusetzen, damit die Sattelstütze bis unterhalb des Gussets ragt.

Natürlich kann es jeder unbedachte Nutzer schaffen einen Rahmen zu zerstören, wenn er regelmäßig mit voll ausgefahrener Sattelstütze dropt und seinen Allerwertesten volle Kanne auf den Sattel krachen lässt. Auch mit einer voll ausgezogenen 400er Sattelstütze sollte man nicht unbedingt im Sattel hängend die verblocktesten Trail runter ballern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (27. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, woher das hartnäckige Gerücht kommt, dass eine Sattelstütze immer bis unters Oberrohr eingesteckt werden muss... das stimmt natürlich nicht!
> 
> Bei der vertikalen dymanischen Prüfung des Rahmens wird mit einer Einstecktiefe von 75mm gemessen, da muss der Rahmen durch. Dementsprechend versuche ich auch immer die Gussets sehr weit oben anzusetzen, damit die Sattelstütze bis unterhalb des Gussets ragt.
> 
> Natürlich kann es jeder unbedachte Nutzer schaffen einen Rahmen zu zerstören, wenn er regelmäßig mit voll ausgefahrener Sattelstütze dropt und seinen Allerwertesten volle Kanne auf den Sattel krachen lässt. Auch mit einer voll ausgezogenen 400er Sattelstütze sollte man nicht unbedingt im Sattel hängend die verblocktesten Trail runter ballern...



Ok. Verstanden. Ich halte also mal fest. Auch wenn ich gute 300mm Sattelüberstand beim L-Rahmen erwarte, reicht eine 100mm Hülse?

Definiton Sattelüberstand - Mass B zzgl. Sattel:
http://vecnum.com/produkte/moveloc/datenblatt/


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. März 2015)

N-Rico schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganze Projekt ne wunderbare, vorbildliche Sache, tolles Bike.
> Aber waren nicht eigentlich 425'er Kettenstreben geplant?
> 
> Fände ich sehr schade wenn die noch länger werden, 427,5 ist schon wieder ein Allerweltswert, sollte doch ein Spaßgerät werden. Bin nur 1,68 m, da sind 425 schon am Rande des Erträglichen, mmn.
> ...



Wenn wir mal 10.000 ICBs im Jahr verkaufen, dann mache ich gerne einen Hinterbau pro Größe 
Es ist schlicht und einfach zu viel Aufwand bei den zu erwartenden Stückzahlen... und mit 27.5" ist einfach kein kürzerer Hinterbau drin. Und wenn Du die 2.5mm Unterschied wirklich merkst, dann gebe ich Dir ein Bier aus (dafür könnten wir einen Blindtest mit den Funktionsmustern machen, die haben ja verschiebbare Ausfallenden).
Und wenn Du einen Unterschied merkst, dann wird die die längere Variante eh besser gefallen


----------



## aka (27. März 2015)

Danke!



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, woher das hartnäckige Gerücht kommt, dass eine Sattelstütze immer bis unters Oberrohr eingesteckt werden muss... das stimmt natürlich nicht!


Manche Hersteller geben das explizit so vor, wenn ein Hersteller keine weitere Angaben macht ist mit dem Vorgehen normalerweise auf der sicheren Seite.

Ansonsten habe ich schon mehrere Rahmen gesehen die aufgrund unzureichend eingeschobener Stuetze leider defekt wurden.
Lass' dir sagen, dass die Schaeden weder bei Drops noch beim Trailfahren 'ballern' mit voll ausgezogener Stuetze entstanden, sondern im Gegenteil, bei ganz normalem Fahren. So gesehen finde ich deinen letzen Satz seltsam.
Die Belastung durch einen auf einer lange Stuetze sitzenden langen Lulatsch auf den Rahmen ist also nicht zu unterschaetzen, das wirst du aber (hoffentlich) besser als ich wissen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. März 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ok. Verstanden. Ich halte also mal fest. Auch wenn ich gute 300mm Sattelüberstand beim L-Rahmen erwarte, reicht eine 100mm Hülse?
> 
> Definiton Sattelüberstand - Mass B zzgl. Sattel:
> http://vecnum.com/produkte/moveloc/datenblatt/



Das sollte problemlos funktionieren... aber ich kann hier schlecht Garantien abgeben für Nutzungsszenarien, die ich nicht kenne.
Das Bike wird entsprechend gängiger Prüfnormen getestet (EFBE Tri-test und/oder die neue ISO 4210), das ist die Aussage die ich treffen kann.

By the way:
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren so wenige abgerissene Sattelrohre gesehen, ist das wirklich ein Thema?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2015)

Na weil sich mittlerweile fast alle an die Regel halten  

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, woher das hartnäckige Gerücht kommt, dass eine Sattelstütze immer bis unters Oberrohr eingesteckt werden muss... das stimmt natürlich nicht!
> 
> Bei der vertikalen dymanischen Prüfung des Rahmens wird mit einer Einstecktiefe von 75mm gemessen, da muss der Rahmen durch. Dementsprechend versuche ich auch immer die Gussets sehr weit oben anzusetzen, damit die Sattelstütze bis unterhalb des Gussets ragt.
> 
> Natürlich kann es jeder unbedachte Nutzer schaffen einen Rahmen zu zerstören, wenn er regelmäßig mit voll ausgefahrener Sattelstütze dropt und seinen Allerwertesten volle Kanne auf den Sattel krachen lässt. Auch mit einer voll ausgezogenen 400er Sattelstütze sollte man nicht unbedingt im Sattel hängend die verblocktesten Trail runter ballern...


 
Ich nehme mal an, du hast auch bedacht, dass die Verarbeitung (das Ausreiben zB) nicht immer ganz perfekt ist.

Mein Torque (das grüne mit der Durolux, wenn du dich an den Harz erinnerst zum Testride der ersten Fanes mit dem "nicht ausgehärteten Hinterbau")  ist damals abgebrochen (meine Vermutung..), weil das Sitzrohr schon auf 31.8 ausgerieben war, und die vorschriftsmässig eingesteckte 31.8er Stütze immer noch im Sitzrohr wackelte.





Und so fahre ich aktuell rum:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (27. März 2015)

Die Hinterbaulänge für größere Rahmen länger zu machen macht überhaupt nur Sinn, wenn sich bei großen Rahmen ein Ungleichgewicht einstellt und der Fahrer stark aktiv Druck aufs Vorderrad machen muss um Traktion vorne zu generieren. Das war bei den Protos auch bei den L Rahmen nichtmal ansatzweise der Fall. Selbst L konnte man richtig Hecklastig fahren. Das heißt, das auch bei XL der Grip vorne nicht mangelhaft aufgrund der kurzen Kettensteben wird. Insofern macht es für ein Bike das voll auf Verspieltheit und Wendigkeit gebaut ist Sinn, die kurzen Kettenstreben auch bei den größeren Rahmen beizubehalten.
Dass die Kettenstreben nicht 425mm, sondern 427,5mm sind, liegt schlichtweg an Platzproblemen und war kürzer nicht anders möglich. Ansonsten hätte man noch am Drehpunkt drehen müssen, was aber wesentlich Nachteiliger ist, als 2,5mm mehr Kettenstrebe. Schuld am Platzproblem ist der Umwerfer. Beschwert euch bei denen, die den unbedingt wollten. 27,5" Räder und Umwerfer benötigen halt einfach ihren Platz.
Ich bin schon eine rechte Mimose bei Geometrien. Aber Kettenstreben werden von vielen weit überbewertet. 5mm Kettenstrebenlänge mehr oder weniger spürt man quasi nicht. Bei der Tretlagerhöhe sieht das anders. Hier wirken sich kleine Änderungen deutlich stärker auf das Fahrverhalten aus, als die Kettenstrebe. 5mm Tretlagerhöhe merkt man weit deutlicher als 10mm an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. März 2015)

aka schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> Manche Hersteller geben das explizit so vor, wenn ein Hersteller keine weitere Angaben macht ist mit dem Vorgehen normalerweise auf der sicheren Seite.
> ...



Das ganz "normale" Fahren ohne aktive Postition auf dem Bike ist natürlich so eine Sache... nach meiner Erfahrung sind die "ganz normalen" Tourenfahrer dann oftmals diejenigen, die bergab nicht aus dem Sattel gehen ("die Federung macht ja alles"). Hier kann man bei grobem Untergrund natürlich sehr schöne Lastspitzen generieren...

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Der Rahmen wird natürlich mit aktuellen Prüfverfahren getestet. Die sind schon sehr anspruchsvoll und ich glaube, dass ein (erfolgreich geprüfter) Rahmen eher wegen eines Schweißfehlers oder Sturz als durch sonstwas reißt.
Bei den Rahmen mit denen ich in den letzten Jahren in Kontakt war, waren abgerissene Sattelrohre kein signifikantes Problem (ich kann mich nur an 2 oder 3 solcher Fälle erinnern, bei seeehr vielen verschiedenen Rahmen).


----------



## foreigner (27. März 2015)

Ich denke sogar, dass Vario-Stützen dazu beigetragen haben, dass abgerissene Sitzrohre seltener werden.
Dadurch, dass fast jedes höherwertige Mountainbike inzwischen eine Verstell-Stütze hat nutzen die auch die früher oft Verstellfaulen und "normalen Tourenfahrer" unter denen es schon immer ein paar gibt, die auch auf rauem Untergrund tot im Sattel hängen. Durch das Absenken wird halt selbst bei denen der Hebel deutlich geringer und die Belastung aufs Rohr sinkt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. März 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, du hast auch bedacht, dass die Verarbeitung (das Ausreiben zB) nicht immer ganz perfekt ist.
> 
> Mein Torque (das grüne mit der Durolux, wenn du dich an den Harz erinnerst zum Testride der ersten Fanes mit dem "nicht ausgehärteten Hinterbau")  ist damals abgebrochen (meine Vermutung..), weil das Sitzrohr schon auf 31.8 ausgerieben war, und die vorschriftsmässig eingesteckte 31.8er Stütze immer noch im Sitzrohr wackelte.
> 
> ...



Auf dem Bild vom Torque sieht man sehr gut, dass das Gusset extrem tief angesetzt ist. Ich versuche die Gussets immer so anzusetzen, dass ca. 10mm von Klemme zur Schweißnaht bleiben (damit keine allzu krassen Spannungen in die Schweißnaht gehen). Bei unseren zwei Blechen ist das noch praktischer, da die nicht so empfindlich auf die Klemmung (=> Verformung) reagieren sollten wie ein Rohr, das mit einer sehr langen Schweißnaht unterhalb der Klemme entlang läuft (ich das war jetzt nicht zu wirr formuliert).

EDIT: Das ausreiben ist natürlich ein wichtiger Faktor! Nicht nur das kippen der Sattelstütze ist kritisch, auch die erhöhte Verformung in der Klemmung bis die Stütze endlich fest sitzt.


----------



## foreigner (27. März 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und so fahre ich aktuell rum:



Bitte nicht beleidigt sein, aber wenn ich das Bild sehe, dann bin ich ganz froh nicht so groß zu sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2015)

Doch, schon verstanden.
Was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass zB ein zu weit aufgeriebenes Rohr (Hersteller, Bikeshop..) ja der Stütze trotz Klemmung ermöglicht im Rohr zu wackeln. Je kürzer die dann drin steckt, desto stärker verformt es den Bereich unterhalb der Klemmung. Klar ist es dann besser, wenn das Stück oberhalb des Gussets nicht so lang ist. Ist natürlich ein Fehler, der bei korrekt ausgeriebenem Sitzrohr garnicht vorkommen kann.

PS: beim Spectral bin ich mal gespannt  ....ist ja auch ewig lang oberhalb des Gussets!



foreigner schrieb:


> Bitte nicht beleidigt sein, aber wenn ich das Bild sehe, dann bin ich ganz froh nicht so groß zu sein.


 
Ach was ihr immer mit der Optik habt. Hauptsache ich bekomme Rahmen mit 480mm Reach. Hat sonst sehr viele Vorteile, so groß zu sein.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. März 2015)

Der Hebel bis zur Oberkante des Gussets ist meiner Meinung nach ein ganz entscheidender Punkt... die meisten Schäden, die ich gesehen habe, sind von der Oberkante des Gussets ausgegangen (ist ja auch naheliegend). Und so gesehen auch wieder ein Pluspunkt für unsere Bleche, die setzen da seitlich in der (fast) neutralen Faser an (die Sattelstütze bzw. das Sattelrohr werden ja vornehmlich nach vorne und hinten gebogen).


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2015)

Na wenns dann mal zu kaufen gibt werd ich den Rahmen in mein Spectral einbauen, das ist eh Rotz.


----------



## PamA2013 (27. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bitte nicht beleidigt sein, aber wenn ich das Bild sehe, dann bin ich ganz froh nicht so groß zu sein.


Du Schwein :'(

unter den bedingungen geht auch eine 380er stütze.


----------



## foreigner (27. März 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na wenns dann mal zu kaufen gibt werd ich den Rahmen in mein Spectral einbauen, das ist eh Rotz.


Kannst du das mal ausführen? Hatte eigentlich bisher nur positives über das Ding gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (27. März 2015)

gibbet es eigentlich einen richtigen Testbericht von dem IBC2.0?
Bzw. wie komm ich an den Test in der WOMB ran?

Danke.


----------



## foreigner (27. März 2015)

goshawk schrieb:


> gibbet es eigentlich einen richtigen Testbericht von dem IBC2.0?
> Bzw. wie komm ich an den Test in der WOMB ran?
> 
> Danke.


Da gab´s einen?


----------



## foreigner (27. März 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> by the way, hab ich das richtig aufgeschnappt, dass der neue 2015 nukeproof DH rahmen wieder auf 26' füssen steht?


Ist Off-Topic, aber hier:
Das ist der aktuelle Proto. An den Gabelausfallenden kann man erkennen, dass das eine 27,5" Boxxer ist. Also nix 26". Das derzeit erhältliche Serienrad ist noch das letztjährige Bike und hat noch 26".


----------



## trailterror (27. März 2015)

hier stehts anders:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...mplettbike-schwarz-orange-www-mountainlove-de

ich selbst weiss es nicht. war gestern im bikemarkzt zufällig drüber gestolpert....

anyway...gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## goshawk (27. März 2015)

ah, hab gerade den user-test in finale gefunden...


----------



## goshawk (27. März 2015)

wegen dem nukeproof, man sieht doch an der boxxer das es eine 27,5er ist, oder?


----------



## trailterror (27. März 2015)

Auffällig ist, dass Nukeproof für das Pulse 2015 weiterhin bei 26“ Laufrädern verbleibt und nicht wie bei seinem World Cup-Team auf 27,5“ setzt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08...a-tr-275-pulse-dh-scout/#Nukeproof_Pulse_2015


----------



## foreigner (27. März 2015)

Stop, bevor wir ganz durcheinander kommen: Das 2015er Serien-Pulse ist 26". Es ist identisch mit dem 2014er Model. Das Ding was ich oben auf dem Bild gepostet habe, ist der aktuelle Proto. Der ist deutlich überarbeitet und leichter (sieht man ja auch, ganz anderer Rohrsatz), der hat 27,5". Es gab auch letztes Jahr Protos vom "alten Rahmen" mit 27,5". Das hat man aber nicht in Serie gebracht. Ich vermute, man will dann gleich das neue komplett überarbeitete Bike mit den größeren Rädern bringen (siehe Bild) und nicht noch viel Aufwand in die Serienreife der großen Räder im alten Rahmen stecken.
Aber jetzt Ende mit dem Pulse.


----------



## nuts (27. März 2015)

goshawk schrieb:


> gibbet es eigentlich einen richtigen Testbericht von dem IBC2.0?
> Bzw. wie komm ich an den Test in der WOMB ran?
> 
> Danke.



Hi,

die Womb wird den ersten Test des Bikes bringen, aber erst, wenn es ein serienmäßiges Produkt gibt. Deshalb wird das wohl noch mindestens etwa ein halbes Jahr dauern, bis es so etwas gibt.

Stefanus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal ausführen? Hatte eigentlich bisher nur positives über das Ding gehört.


Steht im Test der MBR (Vergleichstest Spectral vs. Trance und Mega uA online aus Februar), es ist sackig, und mit Debonair noch sackiger.


----------



## aka (27. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, woher das hartnäckige Gerücht kommt, dass eine Sattelstütze immer bis unters Oberrohr eingesteckt werden muss... das stimmt natürlich nicht!
> 
> Bei der vertikalen dymanischen Prüfung des Rahmens wird mit einer Einstecktiefe von 75mm gemessen, da muss der Rahmen durch. Dementsprechend versuche ich auch immer die Gussets sehr weit oben anzusetzen, damit die Sattelstütze bis unterhalb des Gussets ragt.
> 
> Natürlich kann es jeder unbedachte Nutzer schaffen einen Rahmen zu zerstören, wenn er regelmäßig mit voll ausgefahrener Sattelstütze dropt und seinen Allerwertesten volle Kanne auf den Sattel krachen lässt. Auch mit einer voll ausgezogenen 400er Sattelstütze sollte man nicht unbedingt im Sattel hängend die verblocktesten Trail runter ballern...


Sprich also mindestensteck tiefe 75mm?


----------



## Kharne (27. März 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Steht im Test der MBR (Vergleichstest Spectral vs. Trance und Mega uA online aus Februar), es ist sackig, und mit Debonair noch sackiger.



Ein sackiges Fahrwerk kriegste aber nicht mit Volumenspacern in dne Griff... Klingt mal wieder nach extrem progressiven Hinterbau...


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2015)

Dafür wird das ICB ja schön linear.


----------



## Kharne (27. März 2015)

Ich überlege grade ob ich nen X-Fusion Vector HLR reinhängen soll ^^ Am Besten direkt die Coilvariante


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. März 2015)

aahhhhhhrggggg!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (27. März 2015)

Naja, ein leichtes Trailbike hat für mich so ~15 Kilo


----------



## Plumpssack (27. März 2015)

Hab ich gerade erst gesehen - müssen die Steuerrohre so lang sein? Fast jedes andere Bike in der Klasse hat beim L Rahmen ein 120-130mm Steuerrohr und die müssen in der Regel auch nicht mit Spacertürmen gefahren werden, erst recht nicht mit so kurzen Kettenstreben. Vielleicht hats ja aber auch einen Grund den ich nicht sehe..
Vor allem durchs kurze Sitzrohr würde ein 145mm Steurrohr glaube ich doppelt blöd aussehen.


----------



## goshawk (27. März 2015)

Naja ein langes Steuerrohr kann mehr Kraft aufnehmen. Habe hier und da schon gehört z.B. ner 160er oder gar ne 170er Gabel einzubauen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. März 2015)

aka schrieb:


> Sprich also mindestensteck tiefe 75mm?



75mm oder Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze... der größere Wert zählt.

Ich muss bei Gelegenheit die derzeit verwendeten Prüfungen mit der Situation bei den XL-Rahmen vergleichen. Normalerweise sollten Einstecktiefe/Überstand/Krafteinleitung schon die großen und schweren Fahrer abbilden (bei den Normen wird tendenziell mit den Prüfanforderungen "übertrieben" bzw. der Härtefall geprüft, zumindest bei den Sachen die am Ende tatsächlich geprüft werden... mit den paar Überlastprüfungen und dymanischen Prüfungen kann man nicht alle Eventualitäten abdecken).
Ich muss mal schauen, wie der genaue Prüfaufbau aussieht und mit Rahmen im Feld vergleichen (v.a. den Sattelauszug und Winkel der Krafteinleitung).
Ist lange her, dass ich mich damit beschäftigt habe, für sowas gibts ja Dienstleister die sich besser auskennen (EFBE ist wirklich top, der Marcus Schröder scheint seinen Job auch zu leben!). Vielleicht kann ich den überreden dazu einen Kommentar zu schreiben.


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. März 2015)

Tobias hat noch ein Video vom ICB2 hoch geladen (eigentlich gehts nur um den LRS) Ich glaube die Karre macht einiges mit


----------



## jayzi (28. März 2015)

Wie soll ich jetzt noch monatelang auf das Endergebnis warten können? Macht hinne, ich bike erst wieder, wenn Ihr ordnungsgemäß abgeliefert habt.  Wenn erst nach der Eurobike ausgeliefert wird, werden wir uns auf brandneue 2016er Komponenten freuen können, oder?


----------



## duc-mo (28. März 2015)

Mit dem Speed ohne Handschuhe durchs Steinfeld... Da hat jemand Gottvertrauen oder ich bin einfach zu Alt für so nen Scheiß...


----------



## Schons_007 (29. März 2015)

@Stefan.Stark et al
Hallo Stefan,
das IBC2.0 ist ein tolles Bikekonzept geworden, allerdings würde ich ein 29er klar bevorzugen.
Habt Ihr schon darüber nachgedacht, die großen Rahmengrößen alternativ mit 29" auszulegen?
Gruß, Schons


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2015)

Schons_007 schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark et al
> Hallo Stefan,
> das IBC2.0 ist ein tolles Bikekonzept geworden, allerdings würde ich ein 29er klar bevorzugen.
> Habt Ihr schon darüber nachgedacht, die großen Rahmengrößen alternativ mit 29" auszulegen?
> Gruß, Schons


Aargh...


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Mit dem Speed ohne Handschuhe durchs Steinfeld... Da hat jemand Gottvertrauen oder ich bin einfach zu Alt für so nen Scheiß...



Du musst einfach nur auf dem Bock bleiben und dein Ding durch ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Du musst einfach nur auf dem Bock bleiben und dein Ding durch ziehen


Wenn einen der Bock nicht abwirft...aber er hat ja Rückenprotektor und FF, das ist wichtiger als Handschuhe, die ja bei dem Speed eh nicht helfen.


----------



## Kharne (29. März 2015)

Die typischen "DH" Handschühchen nicht, richtig. Deswegen trage ich MX Handschuhe


----------



## Schons_007 (29. März 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aargh...


Sorry...mir ist schon klar' daß das 2.0 um das 27,5er Hinterrad herumkonzipiert ist und jetzt erstmal so umgesetzt wird.
Leider bin ich damals bei der Auswahl der Laufradgröße (deutlich) über stimmt worden und habe dann auch die weitere Auslegung nur passiv mitverfolgt.
Ist es denn so unrealistisch, dieses tolle Konzept zu übertragen - a la IBC 2.9?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. März 2015)

Schons_007 schrieb:


> Sorry...mir ist schon klar' daß das 2.0 um das 27,5er Hinterrad herumkonzipiert ist und jetzt erstmal so umgesetzt wird.
> Leider bin ich damals bei der Auswahl der Laufradgröße (deutlich) über stimmt worden und habe dann auch die weitere Auslegung nur passiv mitverfolgt.
> Ist es denn so unrealistisch, dieses tolle Konzept zu übertragen - a la IBC 2.9?



Guckst du Seite 7 liest du das hier:



mw.dd schrieb:


> Da ja hier schon wieder über Laufradgrößen diskutiert wird:
> Wie sieht es mit dem am Anfang mal angekündigten 29"-Ableger aus?
> Der konstruktive Aufwand dafür sollte sich ja in Grenzen halten, wenn man den dann auf 130mm Federweg beschränkt...





supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ist nach wie vor gepalnt, aber eins nach dem anderen! Fokus liegt jetzt auf dem hier abgestimmten Konzept, wenn das alles läuft, legen wir sicherlich die ein oder andere Abwandlung nach!


----------



## PamA2013 (29. März 2015)

Schons_007 schrieb:


> Sorry...mir ist schon klar' daß das 2.0 um das 27,5er Hinterrad herumkonzipiert ist und jetzt erstmal so umgesetzt wird.
> Leider bin ich damals bei der Auswahl der Laufradgröße (deutlich) über stimmt worden und habe dann auch die weitere Auslegung nur passiv mitverfolgt.
> Ist es denn so unrealistisch, dieses tolle Konzept zu übertragen - a la ICB wird dann doch noch Scheiße



Ich habe das mal für dich korrigiert


----------



## R.C. (29. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die typischen "DH" Handschühchen nicht, richtig. Deswegen trage ich MX Handschuhe



Das sind genau dieselben, wenn, dann sind die DH-Handschuhe mehr geschuetzt.


----------



## Kharne (29. März 2015)

Versteh ich nicht die Aussage? Der O´Neal Butch Carbon ist ne ganz andere Nummer als das was du von Royal und Co kriegst.


----------



## scottfreakx (29. März 2015)

Dainese 4tw


----------



## R.C. (29. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht die Aussage?



DH-Handschuhe _sind_ MX Handschuhe.
Mit sowas wie dem verlinkten O'Neal fehrt kaum jemand MX (oder Enduro), der ist eher was fuer Schotterstrassenenduristen auf einer dicken BMW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (29. März 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> DH-Handschuhe _sind_ MX Handschuhe.
> Mit sowas wie dem verlinkten O'Neal fehrt kaum jemand MX (oder Enduro), der ist eher was fuer Schotterstrassenenduristen auf einer dicken BMW.


Und die sind eher eine schande für Motorradfahrer als alles andere -.-


----------



## beutelfuchs (29. März 2015)

Ging's nicht eher um den Grip am Lenker als darum, dass Handschuhe einen bei der Action vor irgendwas bewahren koennen?


----------



## PamA2013 (29. März 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ging's nicht eher um den Grip am Lenker als darum, dass Handschuhe einen bei der Action vor irgendwas bewahren koennen?


Also so ein Handschuh schützt schon vor schürfungen etc. Ich find die schon auch aus schutzgründen nützlich. Ist halt auc hdie Frage was man persönlich lieber für ein Gefühl am lenker hat. Ich hab halt  nicht so gerne das Gummi von meinen Griffen direkt auf der haut, da ist mir so ein Handschuh einfach lieber. Und wenn man manl mit Vollgas irgendwo einschlägt dann schützt einen sowieso das meiste nicht.


----------



## Schons_007 (29. März 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Guckst du Seite 7 liest du das hier:


Besten Dank für die Zusammenfassung - schwer zu überblicken zwischen der Procore- und der Handschuh-Diskussion.
Dann Besteht ja noch Hoffnung...
...selbst IBC 2.9 scheint ein naheliegende Namensgebung zu sein


----------



## foreigner (29. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich überlege grade ob ich nen X-Fusion Vector HLR reinhängen soll ^^ Am Besten direkt die Coilvariante





supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> aahhhhhhrggggg!!!!



Die Idee mit Coil-Dämpfer ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut und würde zum Hinterbau optimal passen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Trailbikes braucht das ICB die Endprogression eines Lufdämpfers nicht zwingend. Dafür bekäme man mit Feder-Dämpfer super Ansprechverhalten mit sehr hoher Traktion und ohne jegliches Wegsacken und das Rad könnte dennoch schön straff mit viel Reserven gefahren werden. Durch das niedrige Übersetzungsverhältnis des Rahmens und den dennoch relativ kurzen Dämpfer könnte man sehr leichte Titanfedern nehmen, so dass 600g für Feder+Dämpfer durchaus realistisch sind. Ich würde zwar nicht zu X-Fusion greifen, sondern eher zu Stendec-Dämpfer, aber Coil Dämpfer würde extrem gut zum Bike passen, sowohl zum Hinterbau, als auch zum "Sorglos-Bike-Konzept".



Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade erst gesehen - müssen die Steuerrohre so lang sein? Fast jedes andere Bike in der Klasse hat beim L Rahmen ein 120-130mm Steuerrohr und die müssen in der Regel auch nicht mit Spacertürmen gefahren werden, erst recht nicht mit so kurzen Kettenstreben. Vielleicht hats ja aber auch einen Grund den ich nicht sehe..
> Vor allem durchs kurze Sitzrohr würde ein 145mm Steurrohr glaube ich doppelt blöd aussehen.



Das entscheidende ist ja die Stack-Höhe. Die unterscheidet sich ja kaum von den in Finale gefahrerenen Bikes, bzw. ist die minimale Erhöhung als sinnvolle Anpassung zu den längeren Reach-Werten zu sehen. Bei den Protos hat die Stack-Höhe bei L ja gepasst. Wir hatten Spacer drin, aber keine Türme, also so wie es sein sollte. Nun ist der Lenkwinkel (was wir uns ja auch gewünscht hatten) etwas flacher. Um den gleichen Stack zu bekommen muss das Steuerrohr dabei länger werden. Das ist halt mal so. Der Grund, weswegen andere Bikes of kürzere Steuerrohre haben liegt daran, dass sie entweder einen steileren Lenkwinkel haben, oder bei ähnlichem Lenkwinkel meist schon längere Gabeln, wodurch die Länge von der Gabel kommt und nicht vom Steuerrohr. Also meiner Ansicht nach passt´s beim M Rahmen definitiv. Beim L eigentlich auch. Mit dem Länger gewordenen Reach braucht man eigentlich auch minimal mehr Stack. Und es sind 3mm mehr als bei den Protos. Also würde es so passen. Wenn man dazu noch bestehende Alutech-Steuerrohre nehmen kann und so Kohle spart, umso besser.


----------



## foreigner (29. März 2015)

Finde die Geometrie extrem gelungen. Besser geht eigentlich nicht. Was noch interessant wäre:
@Stefan.Stark : Gab´s jetzt nochmal ein Gespräch, für welchen Federweg vorne die Tretlagerhöhe war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (29. März 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> DH-Handschuhe _sind_ MX Handschuhe.
> Mit sowas wie dem verlinkten O'Neal fehrt kaum jemand MX (oder Enduro), der ist eher was fuer Schotterstrassenenduristen auf einer dicken BMW.



Fahr was du willst, ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf aufgerissene Hände 

@foreigner


----------



## R.C. (29. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Fahr was du willst, ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf aufgerissene Hände



Ist doch wurscht, was du faehrst, von mir aus sogar das ICB - solange ich es nicht sehen muss , ging mir nur darum zu sagen, dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen 'ueblichen' MX und DH Handschuhen gibt.


----------



## Kharne (29. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich würde zwar nicht zu X-Fusion greifen, sondern eher zu Stendec-Dämpfer, aber Coil Dämpfer würde extrem gut zum Bike passen, sowohl zum Hinterbau, als auch zum "Sorglos-Bike-Konzept".



X-Fusion funktioniert halt einfach out of the box  Was kosten die Stendec Federbeine denn? 
Bei dem niedrigen Übersetzungsverhältnis dürfte ich jedenfalls keine Probleme mit der Federbeschaffung bekommen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Idee mit Coil-Dämpfer ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut und würde zum Hinterbau optimal passen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Trailbikes braucht das ICB die Endprogression eines Lufdämpfers nicht zwingend. Dafür bekäme man mit Feder-Dämpfer super Ansprechverhalten mit sehr hoher Traktion und ohne jegliches Wegsacken und das Rad könnte dennoch schön straff mit viel Reserven gefahren werden. Durch das niedrige Übersetzungsverhältnis des Rahmens und den dennoch relativ kurzen Dämpfer könnte man sehr leichte Titanfedern nehmen, so dass 600g für Feder+Dämpfer durchaus realistisch sind. Ich würde zwar nicht zu X-Fusion greifen, sondern eher zu Stendec-Dämpfer, aber Coil Dämpfer würde extrem gut zum Bike passen, sowohl zum Hinterbau, als auch zum "Sorglos-Bike-Konzept".
> 
> 
> 
> Das entscheidende ist ja die Stack-Höhe. Die unterscheidet sich ja kaum von den in Finale gefahrerenen Bikes, bzw. ist die minimale Erhöhung als sinnvolle Anpassung zu den längeren Reach-Werten zu sehen. Bei den Protos hat die Stack-Höhe bei L ja gepasst. Wir hatten Spacer drin, aber keine Türme, also so wie es sein sollte. Nun ist der Lenkwinkel (was wir uns ja auch gewünscht hatten) etwas flacher. Um den gleichen Stack zu bekommen muss das Steuerrohr dabei länger werden. Das ist halt mal so. Der Grund, weswegen andere Bikes of kürzere Steuerrohre haben liegt daran, dass sie entweder einen steileren Lenkwinkel haben, oder bei ähnlichem Lenkwinkel meist schon längere Gabeln, wodurch die Länge von der Gabel kommt und nicht vom Steuerrohr. Also meiner Ansicht nach passt´s beim M Rahmen definitiv. Beim L eigentlich auch. Mit dem Länger gewordenen Reach braucht man eigentlich auch minimal mehr Stack. Und es sind 3mm mehr als bei den Protos. Also würde es so passen. Wenn man dazu noch bestehende Alutech-Steuerrohre nehmen kann und so Kohle spart, umso besser.


ich denke, beim Thema Suspension werden wir eh nie auf einen Nenner kommen... mag sein, dass der Hinterbau mit einem Eisendämpfer funktionieren mag, aber trotzdem finde ICH ihn völlig fehl am Platz. Aber es ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, wie er sein Bike aufbaut.


foreigner schrieb:


> Finde die Geometrie extrem gelungen. Besser geht eigentlich nicht. Was noch interessant wäre:
> @Stefan.Stark : Gab´s jetzt nochmal ein Gespräch, für welchen Federweg vorne die Tretlagerhöhe war?


da gab es ein internes Missverständnis, Stefan wird die Geometrien überarbeiten, dann mit 140mm und external Cup als Basis.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2015)

@Handschuhdiskutierer:

Wenn ihr schoh hier über solche Themen diskutieren wollt, dann stellt euch lieber über die Tatsache Fragen, warum er ohne Handschuhe und Schienebeinschützer fährt, aber dafür Vollvisierhelm und diese Art Brille auf hat.

Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr erschreckender Trend...in zweierlei Hinsicht sogar, wenn man nicht von einem Bikepark ausgeht.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich denke, beim Thema Suspension werden wir eh nie auf einen Nenner kommen... mag sein, dass der Hinterbau mit einem Eisendämpfer funktionieren mag, aber trotzdem finde ICH ihn völlig fehl am Platz. Aber es ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, wie er sein Bike aufbaut.
> 
> da gab es ein internes Missverständnis, Stefan wird die Geometrien überarbeiten, dann mit 140mm und external Cup als Basis.



Wieso "völlig" fehl am Platz. Er wird zumindest die Bergabeigenschaften verbessern. Nur die Bergauffähigkeiten etwas schmälern, was aber wohl kaum am Gewicht liegen würde.
Und hier scheints ja eh nur noch um bergab zu gehen 

G.


----------



## R.C. (29. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schoh hier über solche Themen diskutieren wollt, dann stellt euch lieber über die Tatsache Fragen, warum er ohne [...] Schienebeinschützer fährt



Schienbeinschuetzer sind ja auch unnoetig, wenn man nicht gerade Tricks uebt


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Schienbeinschuetzer sind ja auch unnoetig, wenn man nicht gerade Tricks uebt



Hehe, sag des dene die sich mit ihrem Bein beim Sturz im Rahmen verwurschteln...selbst bei niedrigen Geschwindugkeiten 

G.


----------



## duc-mo (29. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieso "völlig" fehl am Platz.



Ein Bike mit 130mm Travel und DH Komponenten??? Der Sinn erschließt sich mir auch nicht so richtig...

Ich habe aber eh den Eindruck, dass die Leute hier auf Teufel komm raus ein MiniDH Bike bauen wollen, wie schon beim ICB 1... Schade!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ein Bike mit 130mm Travel und DH Komponenten??? Der Sinn erschließt sich mir auch nicht so richtig...
> 
> Ich habe aber eh den Eindruck, dass die Leute hier auf Teufel komm raus ein MiniDH Bike bauen wollen, wie schon beim ICB 1... Schade!



Ja, das Gefühl das es sich nicht mehr um ein Flachlandtrailbike handelt, hab ich bei den ganzen Diskussionen auch.
Da ist ein Öl/Titanfederdämpfer der eh net zur Debatte steht, noch das wenigste das mir das Gefühl gibt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (29. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und hier scheints ja eh nur noch um bergab zu gehen
> 
> G.



Das Tolle ist, dass du Recht hast, die Kiste aber trotzdem total super bergauf radelt.

Ein Stahlfederdämpfer steht ja nun auch nicht wirklich zur Debatte für das Komplettbike. Es wurde nur festgestellt, dass das sehr gut zur Kinematik passen könnte. Wobei ich der Meinung bin Stahlfederdämpfer/Luftdämpfer limitiert den Einsatzbereich viel weniger, als z.B. gute  2.3er "Trail" Reifen vs 27.5+ oder andere >1kg Reifen, von welchen viele ja sagen, dass man ohne diese gar nicht fahren kann.


----------



## foreigner (29. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ein Bike mit 130mm Travel und DH Komponenten??? Der Sinn erschließt sich mir auch nicht so richtig...
> 
> Ich habe aber eh den Eindruck, dass die Leute hier auf Teufel komm raus ein MiniDH Bike bauen wollen, wie schon beim ICB 1... Schade!


Immer diese Behauptungen.  Erstens geht´s hier in keinster Weise um eine Serienausstattung. Wie jeder sein Bike aufbaut oder vielleicht verändert ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.
Zweitens scheint mir eher, dass manche hier andere immer partu so darstehen lassen wollen, als wollten sie ein Mini-DH. Sorry, wollte ich ein Mini-DH würde ich einen anderen Rahmen nehmen, da gibt´s passendere.
Ein Coil-Dämpfer hat nichts mit DH zu tun, auch wenn das viele glauben. Wenn ein Bike im mittleren Federwegbereich einfach nicht wegsackt, dann bringt das einfach enorme Spritzigkeit. Genau das was einem Trailbike gut tut. Genauso sinkt es auch bergauf nicht so stark weg. Die Position im Uphill bleibt besser. Das können Coil-Dämpfer besser als Luftdämpfer. Oder was meint ihr warum alle Hersteller bei ihren Airshocks versuchen, die Linearität im ersten und mittleren Federeweg von Coil-Dämpfern zu imitieren? Dran gekommen ist bisher keiner, schon gar nicht bei CC oder Allmountain-Dämpfern. Dass ein guter Coil-Dämpfer mehr Traktion bringt, ist in jeglicher Fahrsituation besser. Dazu sind die Dämpfer optimal abstimmbar. Einziger Nachteil ca. 250g Gewicht, wenn man es leicht bewerkstelligt, gegenüber so einem Monarch Plus. Also, von wegen DH ..., es geht um ganz anderes.

Coil im 130mm Trailbike:
http://stendecworks.com/news/mbuk-ext-storia-200x57-first-test/


----------



## foreigner (29. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, das Gefühl das es sich nicht mehr um ein Flachlandtrailbike handelt, hab ich bei den ganzen Diskussionen auch.
> Da ist ein Öl/Titanfederdämpfer der eh net zur Debatte steht, noch das wenigste das mir das Gefühl gibt
> 
> G.


Ich dachte wir bauen ein Mountainbike und kein Hollandrad, oder war das wieder Ironie?



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> da gab es ein internes Missverständnis, Stefan wird die Geometrien überarbeiten, dann mit 140mm und external Cup als Basis.


Wann gibt´s da was zu sehen?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir bauen ein Mountainbike und kein Hollandrad, oder war das wieder Ironie?


 
Na der Satz hätte aber besser gepaßt, wo über die Leute aus den Bergen genörgelt worden ist, die gerne auch 1000Hms am Stück fahren möchten. Und das mit der Begründung das es eher fürs flache und Mittelgebirgsterrain ist....sein soll 

G.


----------



## foreigner (30. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na der Satz hätte aber besser gepaßt, wo über die Leute aus den Bergen genörgelt worden ist, die gerne auch 1000Hms am Stück fahren möchten. Und das mit der Begründung das es eher fürs flache und Mittelgebirgsterrain ist....sein soll
> G.


Das Bike hat die Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer zu montieren bekommen und Basti wird sicherlich auch eínen Aufbau mit Umwerfer als Komplettrad anbieten. Wo ist die Einschränkung?


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das Bike hat die Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer zu montieren bekommen und Basti wird sicherlich auch eínen Aufbau mit Umwerfer als Komplettrad anbieten. Wo ist die Einschränkung?


Nix da, Umwerfer sind Teufelswerk, ähnlich wie +. Spaß beiseite: Die ersten verfügbaren ICB2.0 werden ohnehin nur als Rahmenkit ausgeliefert, evtl. als Rahmen-, Gabel-, Dämpferkit oder rolling chassis. Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Die LTD kommt mitten im Sommer, die Serie sogar erst Richtung Herbst, d.h. unser hier abgestimmtes Komplettbike ist dann schon veraltet.
Es gitb aber noch einen ganz anderen Grund: zu den derzeitigen Wechselkursen sind wir nicht in der Lage, den abgestimmten Kaufpreis mit der abgestimmten Ausstattung in Einklang zu bringen, entweder müsste der VK 10-15% angezogen oder die Ausstattung entsprechend runtergezogen werden. Einige Hersteller passen schon jetzt ihre VKs an, spätestens zur Eurobike wird man das neue Preis-Leistungsgefüge in der Branche sehen...
Ich denke, wir werden das erste ICB Komplettbike im Winter 2015/16 anbieten, dann sind alle Komponenten verfügbar und wir könne auf ener verläßlichen Basis kalkulieren, aktuell gehen bei uns wöchentlich neue Preislisten ein...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. März 2015)

Es gab mal eine zeit, da hieß es, dass der EUR in Asien den USD ablöst.
Dem war wohl nicht so.


----------



## Aalex (30. März 2015)

> d.h. unser hier abgestimmtes Komplettbike ist dann schon veraltet.



im herbst?

Die Ausstattung ist schon veraltet wenn won il jin den hydroforming apparillo vorwärmt, wenn man sich die geschwindigkeit anschaut mit der hier neue Standards auf den Markt kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das Bike hat die Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer zu montieren bekommen und Basti wird sicherlich auch eínen Aufbau mit Umwerfer als Komplettrad anbieten. Wo ist die Einschränkung?


 
Was ändert das am damaligen nörgeln?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (30. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Nix da, Umwerfer sind Teufelswerk, ähnlich wie +. Spaß beiseite: Die ersten verfügbaren ICB2.0 werden ohnehin nur als Rahmenkit ausgeliefert, evtl. als Rahmen-, Gabel-, Dämpferkit oder rolling chassis. Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Die LTD kommt mitten im Sommer, die Serie sogar erst Richtung Herbst, d.h. unser hier abgestimmtes Komplettbike ist dann schon veraltet.
> Es gitb aber noch einen ganz anderen Grund: zu den derzeitigen Wechselkursen sind wir nicht in der Lage, den abgestimmten Kaufpreis mit der abgestimmten Ausstattung in Einklang zu bringen, entweder müsste der VK 10-15% angezogen oder die Ausstattung entsprechend runtergezogen werden. Einige Hersteller passen schon jetzt ihre VKs an, spätestens zur Eurobike wird man das neue Preis-Leistungsgefüge in der Branche sehen...
> Ich denke, wir werden das erste ICB Komplettbike im Winter 2015/16 anbieten, dann sind alle Komponenten verfügbar und wir könne auf ener verläßlichen Basis kalkulieren, aktuell gehen bei uns wöchentlich neue Preislisten ein...



Also stimmen wir Preis und Ausstattung nochmal neu ab, oder wie?


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also stimmen wir Preis und Ausstattung nochmal neu ab, oder wie?


 Das ist noch nicht entschieden! grundsätzlich hat die Abstimmung ja ein klares Bild ergeben, wie so ein Bike aussehen soll, ich könnte es einfach mit MY16 Parts "interpretieren". Dagegen sprechen zwei Faktoren: Das Preisgefüge wird 2016 sein, für gleiches Geld wird es weniger Rad geben, diese Tatsache könnte Einfluss auf die Prioritäten haben. Außerdem sind mit unserem Rahmen so wie er jetzt ist (und damit meine ich hammergeil) sehr weit weg von der Idee, ein günstiges Bike zu bauen. Zwar laufen die Verhandlungen noch, aber ich befürchte, dass uns die Detailliebe und der Fräsporno den teuersten Eingelenker aller Zeiten bescheren werden;-) Ich freue mich da sehr drüber und finde, dass hat das Community Bike verdient, aber günstig geht anders. Und eine solch edle Basis sollte meiner Meinung nach auch entsptrechend ausgestattet sein, da werden 2400€ in 2016 eine enge Nummer... Von daher starten wir mit den Rahmen und warten die generelle Entwicklung ein wenig ab!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. März 2015)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie die "graue Masse" das so aufnehmen wird wenn du die Preise raus haust.


----------



## Thiel (30. März 2015)

Schlecht, wird aber bei jedem teurer. Nicht nur Bikes.


----------



## scottfreakx (30. März 2015)

ich hoffe der fräsporno bleibt auch optisch ein fräsporno und wird nicht wie bei vielen Herstellern mittels stahlgut verschandelt..


----------



## foreigner (30. März 2015)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> ich hoffe der fräsporno bleibt auch optisch ein fräsporno und wird nicht wie bei vielen Herstellern mittels stahlgut verschandelt..



Sehr richtig. Frästeile blank lassen, schweißen und Eloxieren, fertig. Oder zumindest beim Strahlen abkleben. Ist vieeeel schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Burli (30. März 2015)

hatte mir schon vorsichtshalber 3000 zur Seite gelegt... ;-)


----------



## Thiel (30. März 2015)

Du hast ja noch ein Jahr Zeit. Ich glaube nicht, das die Bikes vorher erhältlich sein werden


----------



## PamA2013 (30. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das ist noch nicht entschieden! grundsätzlich hat die Abstimmung ja ein klares Bild ergeben, wie so ein Bike aussehen soll, ich könnte es einfach mit MY16 Parts "interpretieren". Dagegen sprechen zwei Faktoren: Das Preisgefüge wird 2016 sein, für gleiches Geld wird es weniger Rad geben, diese Tatsache könnte Einfluss auf die Prioritäten haben. Außerdem sind mit unserem Rahmen so wie er jetzt ist (und damit meine ich hammergeil) sehr weit weg von der Idee, ein günstiges Bike zu bauen. Zwar laufen die Verhandlungen noch, aber ich befürchte, dass uns die Detailliebe und der Fräsporno den teuersten Eingelenker aller Zeiten bescheren werden;-) Ich freue mich da sehr drüber und finde, dass hat das Community Bike verdient, aber günstig geht anders. Und eine solch edle Basis sollte meiner Meinung nach auch entsptrechend ausgestattet sein, da werden 2400€ in 2016 eine enge Nummer... Von daher starten wir mit den Rahmen und warten die generelle Entwicklung ein wenig ab!


Dann machts halt für 3100 oder so, wen juckt das? Wer ne gute gewerkschaft hat, dem sollte das eh nix ausmachen 
Spaß beiseite, war das nicht sowieso recht nah abgestimmt? ic war auch von ca 3000 ausgegangen. Ich finde das auch nicht viel für ein geiles Bike


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. März 2015)

Es wurden ja schon verschiedene Preiskategorien abgestimmt - wenn man die nun nimmt und ihr sagt:

Für 2500€ gibt es diese oder jene Ausstattung - welche ist beliebter?
Für 3000€ gibt es diese oder jene Option - welche soll es sein?

Usw - gerne natürlich auch in die andere Richtung


----------



## PamA2013 (30. März 2015)

Bergamont hat ja interessante Geo werte hier...


----------



## Thiel (30. März 2015)

Gut gemacht. Ich bin mir sicher, das du noch mehr findest. Und nu ? Es ist halt ein Fahrrad.


----------



## PamA2013 (30. März 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Gut gemacht. Ich bin mir sicher, das du noch mehr findest. Und nu ? Es ist halt ein Fahrrad.


dabke das du es nochmal gesagt hast, sonst wäre mir das nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Wann gibt´s da was zu sehen?



Gleich... es wird aber auf 150mm mit ZS gezeichnet


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. März 2015)

Hier die korrigierten Geos:


----------



## Kharne (30. März 2015)

Einmal S zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (30. März 2015)

Also ist das bike jetzt um 140 EC / 150 ZS gerechnet?


----------



## PamA2013 (30. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Einmal S zu mir


Wie groß bist du denn !? 1,55?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. März 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Also ist das bike jetzt um 140 EC / 150 ZS gerechnet?



Genau, das kommt ja aufs gleiche hinaus.

@All: Und jetzt bitte keine Fragen, was eine 170er Gabel mit 26+ Reifen für einen Einfluss auf die Geo hat...  Es passt auch kein 240er Dämpfer in den Rahmen!


----------



## Plumpssack (30. März 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Also ist das bike jetzt um 140 EC / 150 ZS gerechnet?


Für eine 150mm Pike mit zero stack Steuersatz z.B. Ist je nach Gabelmodell unterschiedlich.
545mm von der Nabenmitte bis zum Steuerrohr eben.


----------



## Kharne (30. März 2015)

Nö, 180. 400er Sitzrohr mit 400er Stütze, 415er Reach + 35er Vorbau. Läuft  Mag´s halt gerne kurz


----------



## Plumpssack (30. März 2015)

Mein Iron Horse 6 Point in L hat auch ca. 410mm Reach und es hat mit meinen 185cm lange funktioniert  die neuen längeren Rahmen passen mir aber trotzdem viel besser.


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nö, 180. 400er Sitzrohr mit 400er Stütze, 415er Reach + 35er Vorbau. Läuft  Mag´s halt gerne kurz


so langsam wird das Bild vollständig;-) ich würde für Frühjahr 2016 mal ein ICB Treffen organisieren, mich interessiert es ja schon, wie es der Rad gewordenen Schwarmintelligenz beim Individuum ergeht...


----------



## Kharne (30. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Genau, das kommt ja aufs gleiche hinaus.
> 
> @All: Und jetzt bitte keine Fragen, was eine 170er Gabel mit 26+ Reifen für einen Einfluss auf die Geo hat...  Es passt auch kein 240er Dämpfer in den Rahmen!



160er Vengeance hat 555mm EBH, ist also 1cm länger als die Pike, das wird aber durch das kleinere Vorderrad wieder ausgeglichen, also kommt durch das 26" HR nur das Tretlager nen cm tiefer und der LW wird um ~0,5° (richtig gerechnet?) flacher.

Und ja, ich bau nen Vector Coil ein


----------



## PamA2013 (30. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Genau, das kommt ja aufs gleiche hinaus.
> 
> @All: Und jetzt bitte keine Fragen, was eine 170er Gabel mit 26+ Reifen für einen Einfluss auf die Geo hat...  Es passt auch kein 240er Dämpfer in den Rahmen!


Ich hatte nur irgendwie im kopf, dass das bike um 140 ZS und 130 EC gerechnet ist, aber da war wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nö, 180. 400er Sitzrohr mit 400er Stütze, 415er Reach + 35er Vorbau. Läuft  Mag´s halt gerne kurz



Ui... das ist heftig. Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen Kanada-Trip. Dort sind die Jungs auch immer verdammt kurze Bikes gefahren.


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ui... das ist heftig. Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen Kanada-Trip. Dort sind die Jungs auch immer verdammt kurze Bikes gefahren.


kurz kennste doch


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. März 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur irgendwie im kopf, dass das bike um 140 ZS und 130 EC gerechnet ist, aber da war wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken



So hatte ich es ja auch beim letzten mal gepostet. Aber ich habe vor lauter hin und her total übersehen, dass es auf 150ZS/140EC fest gelegt wurde.
Ich würde den Unterschied wahrscheinlich eh nicht spüren...


----------



## Kharne (30. März 2015)

Mein Voltage FR hat ~400mm Reach mit 50er Vorbau. Gestreckter will ich garnicht sitzen beim pedalieren und bergab geht das super. 

Wenn ich Panzer fahren will geh ich wieder zum Bund


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> kurz kennste doch



Jupp... der PM bekommt öfter mal kurz vorn Kopp gehaun


----------



## PamA2013 (30. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> So hatte ich es ja auch beim letzten mal gepostet. Aber ich habe vor lauter hin und her total übersehen, dass es auf 150ZS/140EC fest gelegt wurde.
> Ich würde den Unterschied wahrscheinlich eh nicht spüren...


Man hätte halt dann mit 140 EC den lenkwinkel nochmal vershönern können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (30. März 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Bergamont hat ja interessante Geo werte hier...



Ich sag's jetzt mal ganz subjektiv. Allein die Sitzrohrlänge ist bei zumindest S, M und L zu lang. Das Rad hatten wir im Test dabei (Größe L) und wenn sich L-Fahrer wie Jens oder Maxi "dauernd den Beutel anschlagen" dann stimmt was nicht  Sonst in der Tat ähnlich.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Mein Voltage FR hat ~400mm Reach mit 50er Vorbau. Gestreckter will ich garnicht sitzen beim pedalieren und bergab geht das super.
> 
> Wenn ich Panzer fahren will geh ich wieder zum Bund


Hatte auch mal nen Kona Stab in M(bin 1,90) von dem ich dachte ich würde da super gut mit klar kommen. Bis ich mein ICB 1.0 in XL bekommen hab. Damit war ich plötzlich sicherer und schneller unterwegs.

@supurb-bicycles 
Wichtiger ist aber erstmal ein Probefahrevent bei dem ich endlich mal ein XL mit nem L vergleichen kann, weiß immernoch nicht was mir besser passen wird...


----------



## PamA2013 (30. März 2015)

@nuts Ja es ist kein klon, aber man könnte schon den eindruck gewinnen, dass die entweder beim icb gucken, oder das icb der laufenden entwicklung vorgreift  Verglichen mit den meisten anderen Trailbikes auf jeden fall ein schritt in richtung icb.


----------



## Plumpssack (30. März 2015)

Das einzige Bike welches mir einfällt, dass wirklich so gut wie die gleiche Geo hat ist das Transition Scout. Also falls man eher auf viergelenker steht


----------



## PamA2013 (30. März 2015)

Nochmal wegen der stigenden preise, ich finde ihr solltet di bikes auf jeden fall mit gabel und dämpfer rausgeben, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gibts die Pike RC ja auch nicht in 140mm für den aftermarket.


----------



## veraono (30. März 2015)

Irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch, es sollte doch für alle Größen der gleiche Rohrsatz herhalten, da versteh ich net ganz, wie bei XL das Hängebauchdingens näher am Tretlager sein kann wie bei S-Rahmen?? (Oder gibts da schon entsprechende Werkzeuge von der Fanes in unterschiedlichen Unterrohrlängen?)
Und meine Frage nach der Lösung der Lagerung/Klemmung/Bolzen am hinteren Dämpferauge blieb bislang leider auch noch unbeantwortet.

Bitte ergebenst um Aufklärung


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch, es sollte doch für alle Größen der gleiche Rohrsatz herhalten, da versteh ich net ganz, wie bei XL das Hängebauchdingens näher am Tretlager sein kann wie bei S-Rahmen?? (Oder gibts da schon entsprechende Werkzeuge von der Fanes in unterschiedlichen Unterrohrlängen?)
> Und meine Frage nach der Lösung der Lagerung/Klemmung/Bolzen am hinteren Dämpferauge blieb bislang leider auch noch unbeantwortet.
> 
> Bitte ergebenst um Aufklärung



Das Fanes-Unterrohr ist nur vorne umgeformt und hat ansonsten einen kreisrunden Querschnitt. D.h. die Biegung kann in Position und Winkel wunderbar variiert werden.

Für den Dämpfer sind eigene Buchsen angedacht. Ob wir die aus Alu machen oder aus einem Kunststoff á la IGUS ist noch nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## Kharne (30. März 2015)

Fragt doch mal den Herrn Huber ob er euch Paketpreise macht?


----------



## Thiel (30. März 2015)

Warum sollte man als Hersteller bei einem Hobbyhändler in Deutschland kaufen? Die Konditionen sind viel zu schlecht. Es zählt jeder Euro.


----------



## foreigner (30. März 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich sag's jetzt mal ganz subjektiv. Allein die Sitzrohrlänge ist bei zumindest S, M und L zu lang. Das Rad hatten wir im Test dabei (Größe L) und wenn sich L-Fahrer wie Jens oder Maxi "dauernd den Beutel anschlagen" dann stimmt was nicht  Sonst in der Tat ähnlich.


Wir können ja jetzt wirklich nicht noch auf die Probleme älterer Herren Rücksicht nehmen. 
Ne, im Ernst: Wie groß sind die beiden denn?
Ich hab ja die ganze Zeit schon erzählt (und das kommt auf etwas ähnliches raus), man soll den Reach und Stack vom L -Proto Rahmen nehmen und das mit dem M-Sitzrohr kombinieren und daraus den M-Rahmen machen. Aber Ihr wolltet ja nicht hören...
(Sind ja keine neuen Erkenntnisse, der Meinung war doch letztendlich die gesamte Finale-Crew, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.)

Mein persönliches Hauptproblem ist derzeit eher die Zeitschiene: Wenn Ihr schon sagt, dass es Herbst für die Kompletträder wird, dann heißt das mal realistisch (ja, ich bin jetzt böse, aber das ist nunmal die Wahrheit bei der s***** Bikeindustrie) es steht mit Glück unterm Weihnachtsbaum.
So, dann behalte ich so lange mein ICB 01. Nur werde ich´s mir nur schwerlich verkneifen können, es bis dahin dann derart aufzumotzen, dass ich´s nicht mehr her geben will. (und die Kohle auch dahin ist) 

Ich werde mich zusammen reißen. So ein M Rahmen schaut jetzt schon wirklich fein aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (30. März 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Das einzige Bike welches mir einfällt, dass wirklich so gut wie die gleiche Geo hat ist das Transition Scout. Also falls man eher auf viergelenker steht


Auch von der Seite her gar nicht so doof:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/bergamont-trailster-ex90-review-2015.html
Die Konkurrenz wird zahlenmäßig größer ...


----------



## trailterror (31. März 2015)

Ich find das sitzrohr beim m (im verhältnis zu OR und Reach) zu kurz....

Was ist denn nun die max. erlaubte EBL der gabel?

Und

(Auch wenn stefan es nicht hörn will) aber was passt hinten alles durch?

27,5'x?
26'x?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (31. März 2015)

Was ich mich frage, ist das Tretlager noch hoch genug für 26"? 

Ich interessiere mich auch für das Rahmenset, möchte allerdings (erstmal) meine 26 Zoll-Teile umbauen und weiterfahren.


----------



## foreigner (31. März 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage, ist das Tretlager noch hoch genug für 26"?
> 
> Ich interessiere mich auch für das Rahmenset, möchte allerdings (erstmal) meine 26 Zoll-Teile umbauen und weiterfahren.



Sagen wir mal so: Das Tretlager ist ja nicht anders als bei den Prototypen. Die sind ja genauso ausgelegt. Bei denen gab es keine Probleme mit Aufsetzern von Pedalen oder Kurbeln. Ich bin für eine Abfahrt ein Orange Alpine von Sram Mechaniker Karsten gefahren, das lag nochmal deutlich tiefer und auch damit konnte man nach kurzer Umgewöhnung einwandfrei fahren.
Tretlager wird halt 12,5mm tiefer. Damit wird man fahren können, aber es ist halt schon grenzwertig tief. Es ist halt ein 650B Bike und dafür ausgelegt (und auch sicher nicht zu tief). Man kann auch nicht von einem 29er erwarten, dass man 26" rein baut und es passt. Wie gesagt: Gehen tut´s bestimmt, ideal ist´s nicht.


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. März 2015)

Ich denke, wenn man 26er Zeug daheim hat, kann man das Rahmenset trotzdem bedenkenlos nehmen. Einfach eine 170er Kurbel montieren, falls es wirklich lästig sein sollte und der Unterschied wird schon fast lächerlich klein.


----------



## foreigner (31. März 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich find das sitzrohr beim m (im verhältnis zu OR und Reach) zu kurz....
> 
> Was ist denn nun die max. erlaubte EBL der gabel?
> 
> ...



Ersteres Wird Stefan bestimmt sagen können, aber ich denke mal 550er Gabeln sollten kein Problem sein.
Hinten gehen Schwalbe Fat Albert oder Hans Dampf in 2,35 (recht breit ausfallend mit der Angabe) mit genügend Freiraum für Dreck rein. Das heißt, 2,5er Minions gehen beispielsweise auch.  Ob 26 oder 27,5 ist egal. Also, ausgelegt auf normale All-Mountain bis Enduro Reifen. Nix Plus oder so.


----------



## foreigner (31. März 2015)

@nuts: kannst du bitte mal den Thread ins ICB Forum verschieben. Wird unübersichtlich.


----------



## luniz (31. März 2015)

Bei der Montage von 26"-Retro-Componenten wird das Rahmenset unverzüglich mit lautem Krawall explodieren.


----------



## veraono (31. März 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage, ist das Tretlager noch hoch genug für 26"?
> 
> Ich interessiere mich auch für das Rahmenset, möchte allerdings (erstmal) meine 26 Zoll-Teile umbauen und weiterfahren.


Wurd eh schonmal geschrieben, lässt sich alles mit Offset-Dämpferbuchsen und je nach Gusto etwas längerer Gabel/EC-Steuersatz und/oder Angleset alles so Anpassen, dass du ohne Kompromisse (sofern gewünscht) mit 26" quasi auf die gleiche Geometrie wie mit 27,5" kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (31. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Wurd eh schonmal geschrieben, lässt sich alles mit Offset-Dämpferbuchsen und je nach Gusto etwas längerer Gabel/EC-Steuersatz und/oder Angleset alles so Anpassen, dass du ohne Kompromisse (sofern gewünscht) mit 26" quasi auf die gleiche Geometrie wie mit 27,5" kommst.


Mit anderen kompromissen, wie nem bike mit komischen federwegsverhältnissen die irgendwo zwischen möchte gern enduro vorne und wäre eig lieber trail hinten rangieren. Ich bin kein verfechter von den neuen Laufradgrößen, aber ich seh auch keinen Grund für diesen beknackten kampf gegen Windmühlen und sich aus trotz ein bike zusammen schustern, was so nicht konzipiert ist. Ich mache mir ja auch nicht in einen trabanten ein Keilform fahrwerk, bei dem ich hinten den doppelten federweg habe, damit 22 Zoll alufelgen drunter passen, weil ich der Meinung bin dicke schluffen sind geil.
Für mich ist das echt nur Pfusch.


----------



## Kharne (31. März 2015)

Haste ma ne 27,5" Coilforke? Nein? Schade, dann kommt 26" rein.


----------



## veraono (31. März 2015)

Was für den einen Pfusch ist, ist für manch Anderen vielleicht genau das was er will (z.B. 26", 150mm Gabel mit EC-Steuersatz, etwas niedrigeres Tretlager mit Offsetbuchsen).
Klar kann man jetzt noch trefflich über den unterschiedlichen Gabelnachlauf passend zur Laufradgröße etc. philosophieren, genauso wie über 0,5° Lenkwinkel oder 3mm Tretlagerhöhe oder andere Korinthen, das sind für mich keine Kompromisse sondern Spinnereien


----------



## Sven_Kiel (31. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Wurd eh schonmal geschrieben, lässt sich alles mit Offset-Dämpferbuchsen und je nach Gusto etwas längerer Gabel/EC-Steuersatz und/oder Angleset alles so Anpassen, dass du ohne Kompromisse (sofern gewünscht) mit 26" quasi auf die gleiche Geometrie wie mit 27,5" kommst.


Danke für die Beiträge..soweit wie oben würde ich nicht gehen..seh es eigentlich genauso wie veraono. Mir geht es lediglich darum, meinen altbewährten 26"-Kram nicht wegzuschmeissen (ZTR+Hope Laufräder und Revelation mit 150mm) und herauszufinden, wie tief das Tretlager sitzt. Die 15mm die ich mit 26 Zoll grundsätzlich tiefer bin, kann ich eigentlich verschmerzen bzw. mit "dickeren" Reifen einigermassen ausgleichen ;-)...von den minimalen "Geo-Verschiebungen" mal abgesehen. Bin der Meinung, dass der Unterschied der 27,5 gegenüber einem 26-Zoll schon so keineswegs deutlich ausfällt.

Werd mir das Teil mal vor Ort in Bistensee anschaun, soweit die Sache spruchreif ist...wie gesagt..erstmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Zep2008 (5. April 2015)

ich habe mir mal die finalen Geos angeschaut, ein S würde mir passen. Aber warum ist das Sitzrohr so kurz, 400mm?
Bei meinen jetzigen Rad bin ich bei nahezu identischem Stack 600mm, Reach 400mm und OR 580mm bei 460mm Sitzrohr, auch wenn ich aktuellere Geos vergleiche, z.B.: LV301MK11 da allerdings vergleichbare Größe M, sind es immerhin noch 430mm.
Momentan komme ich ja ganz gut zurecht mit 460mm und einer KS mit 150mm, aber bei 60mm weniger.


----------



## grey (5. April 2015)

@Zep2008 vermutlich damit Leute, für die die rahmengröße small wirklich gedacht ist, sie sogar mit einer min. 125er teleskopstütze verwenden können.
Klingt für mich so als solltest du mal versuchen ein rad in passender Größe zu fahren,  ansonsten gibts eh genug "ältere" Räder mit hoch&kurz geo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (5. April 2015)

Wie groß bist du denn? 40er Sitzrohr mit 400er Stütze passt mir mit 1,80 ziemlich perfekt. Ausserdem ist das Rad ja "modern", sprich 2 Nummern länger bei gleicher Höhe. Welche Vorbaulänge fährst du derzeit? Wenn dir S zu tief ist kannst du locker M nehmen und dafür nen 15mm kürzeren Vorbau.


----------



## Zep2008 (5. April 2015)

greyz schrieb:


> @Zep2008 vermutlich damit Leute, für die die rahmengröße small wirklich gedacht ist, sie sogar mit einer min. 125er teleskopstütze verwenden können.
> Klingt für mich so als solltest du mal versuchen ein rad in passender Größe zu fahren,  ansonsten gibts eh genug "ältere" Räder mit hoch&kurz geo.


und wie groß sind die denn? 588mm OR länge bei 1,74cm sollte doch reichen.


----------



## grey (5. April 2015)

Mit 174 wirst kaum ein Problem haben und dich sogar über eine +150er stütze freuen können, solltest du s wollen.
Also erklär doch erstmal warum es deiner Meinung nach zu kurz ist, immerhin gibts Leute mit 16x cm die vermutlich auch ihren Spaß mit der Rahmengröße haben wollen.

Ich bin geringfügig kleiner als du und fahre ein rad mit 395st, 600or, 35er Vorbau und so ca 415 reach, dann noch ein "leider" etwas kürzeres mit 405, 584, 50er Vorbau und knapp 400 reach, beide mit 150er stützen.

Bringt dir ein langes sitzrohr etwas ausser ggf. Optik und dem Verlust der Möglichkeit lange telestützen verwenden zu können?


----------



## Zep2008 (5. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn? 40er Sitzrohr mit 400er Stütze passt mir mit 1,80 ziemlich perfekt. Ausserdem ist das Rad ja "modern", sprich 2 Nummern länger bei gleicher Höhe. Welche Vorbaulänge fährst du derzeit? Wenn dir S zu tief ist kannst du locker M nehmen und dafür nen 15mm kürzeren Vorbau.



Ja, klar das mein Nicolai AC2010 nicht auf dem neusten Stand ist, aber wenn ich mir die Geo eines aktuellen LV 301 anschaue, da nennen sie so was immer noch eine Größe M.
Da gibt es für kleine Leute ein richtiges S und dann noch ein XS. Also für wirklich kleine Leute gibt es halt hier nicht viel. Aber lassen wir das.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja recht und ich fahre ein zu kleines Rad.  Das AC habe ich damals mit einer 140 Magura Thor aufgebaut mit EC Steuersatz 80mm Vorbau und éinem 680mm Lenker. Mitlerweile ist da eine Gabel mit 545mm EBL, ein 60mm Vorbau und ein 740mm Lenker drinn.

S oder M, ich weiß halt nicht wo ich das größere Problem habe, beim S zu Tief, beim M zu Lang. Probefahren, habe grad mal geschaut wo Alutech ist, LOL weiter weg geht eigentlich nicht.


----------



## metalbks (8. Oktober 2015)

Ist hier eigentlich schon etwas neues Bekannt bezüglich der Ausstattungen, Preise und Lieferbarkeit?

Habe leider keine Zeit hier oft reinzuschauen. Interessiere mich aber für das Rad.


----------



## Vincy (13. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt vorerst nur Rahmensets. Kpl Bike erst zum Modelljahr 2017, wenn überhaupt. 
Das Rahmenset kostet ca 1400€ mit Dämpfer, lieberbar ab ca März 2016.
http://crowd.bike/


----------



## Plumpssack (13. Oktober 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Kpl Bike erst zum Modelljahr 2017, wenn überhaupt.


Quelle? Das ist glaube ich Quatsch.


----------



## Vincy (13. Oktober 2015)

Ursprünglich waren Komplettbikes geplant, aber wegen den großen Verzögerungen gibt es vorerst nur Rahmensets. Die kommen Frühjahr 2016. Komplettbikes vielleicht Sommer 2016, somit Modelljahr 2017. 



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das ist noch nicht entschieden! grundsätzlich hat die Abstimmung ja ein klares Bild ergeben, wie so ein Bike aussehen soll, ich könnte es einfach mit MY16 Parts "interpretieren". Dagegen sprechen zwei Faktoren: Das Preisgefüge wird 2016 sein, für gleiches Geld wird es weniger Rad geben, diese Tatsache könnte Einfluss auf die Prioritäten haben. Außerdem sind mit unserem Rahmen so wie er jetzt ist (und damit meine ich hammergeil) sehr weit weg von der Idee, ein günstiges Bike zu bauen. Zwar laufen die Verhandlungen noch, aber ich befürchte, dass uns die Detailliebe und der Fräsporno den teuersten Eingelenker aller Zeiten bescheren werden;-) Ich freue mich da sehr drüber und finde, dass hat das Community Bike verdient, aber günstig geht anders. *Und eine solch edle Basis sollte meiner Meinung nach auch entsptrechend ausgestattet sein, da werden 2400€ in 2016 eine enge Nummer... Von daher starten wir mit den Rahmen und warten die generelle Entwicklung ein wenig ab!*


Alutech ICB2.0: Vorstellung des zweiten Communitybikes, Post #313


----------



## Plumpssack (13. Oktober 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ursprünglich waren Komplettbikes geplant, aber wegen den großen Verzögerungen gibt es vorerst nur Rahmensets. Die kommen Frühjahr 2016. Komplettbikes vielleicht Sommer 2016, somit Modelljahr 2017.
> 
> 
> Alutech ICB2.0: Vorstellung des zweiten Communitybikes, Post #313


Alutech ist ein Direktversender der sich mit Modellvarianten denke ich nicht an diese saisonalen Händlerintervalle hält. Sommer 2016 würde ich in diesem Fall auch als Sommer 2016 deuten.


----------



## Vincy (13. Oktober 2015)

Warte doch erst mal ab, ob dann überhaupt noch Komplettbikes kommen werden. 
Mich würde es nicht sehr überraschen, wenn es da nur bei den Rahmensets bleibt. Evtl mit einigen Aufrüst-Optionen.

PS: mit Modelljahr 2017 meine ich da MY2017 Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Oktober 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ursprünglich waren Komplettbikes geplant, aber wegen den großen Verzögerungen gibt es vorerst nur Rahmensets. Die kommen Frühjahr 2016. Komplettbikes vielleicht Sommer 2016, somit Modelljahr 2017.
> 
> 
> Alutech ICB2.0: Vorstellung des zweiten Communitybikes, Post #313


Wartet mal das Bestellfenster ab, wir planen da was!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe eins angezahlt... nur mal vorweg.

Aber kann mir einer dieses Testergebnis erklären... "nicht spritzig, kein Pop...









Ich persönlich finde etwas längere Bikes i.O. aber spritzig darf es ruhig rüberkommen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. Oktober 2015)

Servus!
Junge, da hat sich während meiner Taiwan Reise ja einiges getan, weniges davon positiv;-) Ich schreibe gerade an einem Artikel, dieser ist dann als Leitpfaden für das weitere Vorgehen und Bestellungen zu verstehen, parallel dazu richten wir einen Direktkontakt zu mir ein, wo ich dann auf einzelne Mails und Fragen antworten kann. Hier mal ein paar Punkte, die ich in dem Artikel aber auch noch genauer ausführen werde.
- Rahmenkits: Wir werden das Bestelllimit 1.11. entfernen und den Rahmen dauerhaft bestellbar lassen. Allerdings werden wir zeitnah die erste Order platzieren müssen, Besteller die nicht mehr in das Ordervolumen passen, müssen ggf mit einem späteren Liefertermin rechnen. Dazu gibt es dann aber eine genaue Info!
- Builtkits: Wir werden euch sehr zeitnah zwei Builtkits anbieten, eines wird in etwa dem Bike aus der Freeride entsprechen, das Zweite wird ein absoluter HighEnd Spec mit dem ihr das Maximum aus unseren Gemeinschaftswerk rausholt. Die Vorbestellung und Vorfinanzierung wird sich am Rahmenset orientieren! Details dazu in sehr naher Zukunft. Wer jetzt schon ein Rahmenkit geordert hat, kann dieses in Absprache mit mir in ein BuiltKit wandeln!
- Komplettbike: Ich führe aktuell Gespräche mit verschiedenen Montagebetrieben. Die Komplettbikes sind von der Spezifikation baugleich mit den BuiltKits, die entstehenden Mehrkosten für Montage und Verpackung werden wir 1:1 addieren!
- Freeride Test: da ist mir in Asien kurz schlecht geworden (es lag nicht am Essen), dieser Test steht im krassen Kontrast zu allen Erfahrungen und  dem bisherigen Pressespiegel! Wir haben das Testbike zurück und haben es im Vergleich zu meinem Bike gefahren, in der Tat ist die Hinterbau Charakteristik deutlich anders. Das Bike geht morgen in die SRAM Entwicklungsabteilung und bekommt dort einen komplett eigenen Tune verpasst, sehr sicher ist es danach exakt dort, wo wir es hinhaben wollten und es hingehört. Den Jungs von der Freeride werden wir das Bike dann gerne noch einmal in die Hand drücken, ich denke, dann sollte der Eindruck ein anderer sein! Dieser Tune ist dann natürlich auch im Serienrad/ Rahmenkit!

Ich hoffe, ich konnte damit ein paar Feuer löschen, die kompletten Details gibt es dann veryverysoon!
Basti


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Oktober 2015)

Und wie wird sich das auf die Entscheidung Blau/Grün auswirken? Dafür wäre Deadline ja glaub ich heute.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Servus!
> Junge, da hat sich während meiner Taiwan Reise ja einiges getan, weniges davon positiv;-) Ich schreibe gerade an einem Artikel, dieser ist dann als Leitpfaden für das weitere Vorgehen und Bestellungen zu verstehen, parallel dazu richten wir einen Direktkontakt zu mir ein, wo ich dann auf einzelne Mails und Fragen antworten kann. Hier mal ein paar Punkte, die ich in dem Artikel aber auch noch genauer ausführen werde.
> - Rahmenkits: Wir werden das Bestelllimit 1.11. entfernen und den Rahmen dauerhaft bestellbar lassen. Allerdings werden wir zeitnah die erste Order platzieren müssen, Besteller die nicht mehr in das Ordervolumen passen, müssen ggf mit einem späteren Liefertermin rechnen. Dazu gibt es dann aber eine genaue Info!
> - Builtkits: Wir werden euch sehr zeitnah zwei Builtkits anbieten, eines wird in etwa dem Bike aus der Freeride entsprechen, das Zweite wird ein absoluter HighEnd Spec mit dem ihr das Maximum aus unseren Gemeinschaftswerk rausholt. Die Vorbestellung und Vorfinanzierung wird sich am Rahmenset orientieren! Details dazu in sehr naher Zukunft. Wer jetzt schon ein Rahmenkit geordert hat, kann dieses in Absprache mit mir in ein BuiltKit wandeln!
> ...


Das war ja eine Blitzantwort 
...ich habe weiterhin vollstes Vertrauen in euch. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Servus!
> Das Bike geht morgen in die SRAM Entwicklungsabteilung und bekommt dort einen komplett eigenen Tune verpasst, sehr sicher ist es danach exakt dort, wo wir es hinhaben wollten und es hingehört. Den Jungs von der Freeride werden wir das Bike dann gerne noch einmal in die Hand drücken, ich denke, dann sollte der Eindruck ein anderer sein! Dieser Tune ist dann natürlich auch im Serienrad/ Rahmenkit!
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte damit ein paar Feuer löschen, die kompletten Details gibt es dann veryverysoon!
> Basti



Nochwas, ist der Sram Tune dann für beide Dämpfervarianten? 
...oder nur für RS? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nochwas, ist der Sram Tune dann für beide Dämpfervarianten?
> ...oder nur für RS?
> 
> send per tapatapadu


Der FOX Dämpfer hat natürlich einen eigenen Tune!


----------



## Farmerbob (27. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, bin auf die Build Kits gespannt .


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Der FOX Dämpfer hat natürlich einen eigenen Tune!


Das ist klar, aber die Abstimmung müsste dann ähnlich RS laufen. 

Aber ich bin eh RS Fan, was interessiert mich da Fox 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

